# Kräutergebackenes Ei



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Jeder, der schon mal Kochkunst geskillt hat, kennt doch dieses oben genannte Rezept.
Und mal ehrlich: Klingt das nicht lecker?

Aaaaaber: wie kann man das im RL zubereiten? Ich habe zwar schon einige Idden, aber ich komm noch nicht richtig auf den perfekten Nenner.

Also her mit euren Ideen!

Ach ja: andere Rezepte auseinanderzunehmen wird natürlich auch gewünscht... (und ich red jetzt nicht von verkohlten oder solchen Dingen)


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. August 2008)

ich w+sst jetzt nur wie ich Goldfischstäbchen machen würd,


----------



## grimmjow (30. August 2008)

Wie darf man den Thread jetzt verstehen? oô Du willst, dass wir uns Gedanken über die Rezepte in WoW im RL machen?

Willst jetzt hingehen, n paar Spinnen und Geier töten und somit irgendwelche Rezepte zubereiten? xD
Die Threads werden aber auch immer komischer..


----------



## Hinack (30. August 2008)

Ei in ne pfanne, kräuter drauf un fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

Hmm, ich würde ein Spiegelei ganz normal zubereiten, nur mit verschiedenen Kräutern drauf (evtl. Pizzagewürz)


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hmm, ich würde ein Spiegelei ganz normal zubereiten, nur mit verschiedenen Kräutern drauf (evtl. Pizzagewürz)


 ei schmeckt dann nach pizza?


ich bin für kräuter der provence


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

> ei schmeckt dann nach pizza?


Nääh, aber das Zeugs schmeckt einfach zu lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

grimmjow: teilweise ja, ich würd einige Rezepte gern unsetzen... und nein ich werde keine geier töten, dafür gibbet Huhn und Pute

einfach spiegelei mit kräutern drauf is doch fast zu langweilig... und es heisst ja gebacken, also müsstes doch dann innen ofen?


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, guten Appetit, ist zwar nur Schnittlauch aber egal...

















...ich hasse Schnittlauch....




Back mal ein Ei, das will ich sehen, obwohl, Kuchen bäckt man ja auch und da ist Ei drinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edith sagt auch noch: Ja, Healy hat das Ei grad selber gemacht *fg*


----------



## Big_Daddy1984 (30. August 2008)

Also ich persönlich würde Rüherei machen das dann würzen mit Kräutern nach Geschmack auf Toast packen und mit Käse im Ofen überbacken.
Mfg
Big_Daddy


----------



## The Future (30. August 2008)

weiss nicht würds mal in die Glut von nem Grill packen Alu drumm und Kräuter mit rein^^


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

> weiss nicht würds mal in die Glut von nem Grill packen


Ich hab nur das gelesen und bin schon vom Stuhl gefallen, herrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> grimmjow: teilweise ja, ich würd einige Rezepte gern unsetzen... und nein ich werde keine geier töten, dafür gibbet Huhn und Pute
> 
> einfach spiegelei mit kräutern drauf is doch fast zu langweilig... und es heisst ja gebacken, also müsstes doch dann innen ofen?



Sicher doch..am besten kurz in die Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Spaß beim anschließenden Verzehr......muahahaha

Edit/: Zwar nicht nur Ei, aber genialer Pfannkuchen...Omelette mag´ich nicht so.

Also: 4 Eier, 250 ml Buttermilch und 125 g Mehl, etwas Salz. Alles schön verquirlen, dann für herzhaft je nach Wahl mit Kräutern/oder Curry/oder Paprika würzen und backen.

Wer´s süß mag, backt den Pfannkuchen normal und bestreicht ihn hinterher mit Ahornsirup oder Nutella oder streut Puderzucker drüber.

Bestes einfaches Rezept ever und backt nicht an.

Probiert´s mal.


----------



## Rhokan (30. August 2008)

Ich glaube ich würde das so Rührei-mäßig machen


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

kay... also das mit dem Käse klingt schon mal am besten...

nun...

und die andern Rezepte?
Auseinandernehmen, hopp hopp! (ich selber hab ja gar keine Kochkunst, mein Freund schon,daher les ich da immr mal weider mit)


----------



## Fochi (30. August 2008)

Big_Daddy1984 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich würde Rüherei machen das dann würzen mit Kräutern nach Geschmack auf Toast packen und mit Käse im Ofen überbacken.
> Mfg
> Big_Daddy






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich mir vorhin erst gemacht ^^
Rührei, bissi Salz, Pfeffer (die beiden müssen einfach drauf) Schnittlauch und habs mal mit Parmesan versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmeckt richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Bei zuviel Parmesan schmeckts nurnoch nach Käse also vorsicht XD


----------



## Severos (30. August 2008)

Omelett mit Kräuter drauf ---> Kräutergebackenes Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schmeckt sogar gut, wenn man weiß wie zu bereitet! 
MfG Sev


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

Also hier mal eine Anleitung, wie man zum perfekten Kräutergebackenen Ei kommt. Richtig mit Feuer zubereitet und so. Also ganz authentisch.

Was brauchen wir also für das Mittelalter-Ei?

1.: Eine Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ein Ei oO (gekocht und gepellt)
3. Alu-Folie
4. Gewürze nach Wahl
6.Butter
7. Einen Teller

Was mache ich jetzt damit?

Zuerst lege ich die Alu-Folie auf den Teller und verteile dann ein Teil der Butter darauf.
Anschließend schneide ich kleine Schnitte in das Ei und fülle Kräuter und Butter hinein
Nun noch alles mit einem Haufen Kräuter bedecken.

Das klingt jetzt harmlos macht es aber besser nicht nach. Ihr könnt ja einmal raten was passiert. In 5 min löse ich auf und sage warum man zum Schluß Rüherei erhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nächste Woche bei zorakhs Kochkurs: Wie jage ich eine Spinne für die Spinnentörtchen!
Die dazugehörige Spinnenklatsche ist schon jetzt in meinem Shop erhältlich!


----------



## Fochi (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Also hier mal eine Anleitung, wie man zum perfekten Kräutergebackenen Ei kommt. Richtig mit Feuer zubereitet und so. Also ganz authentisch.
> 
> Was brauchen wir also für das Mittelalter-Ei?
> 
> ...



/VOTE 4 BUFFED-BACKT!


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

Also ich würd ja sagen die Alu-Folie schmilzt in der Mikrowelle und was dann passiert weiß ich auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (30. August 2008)

im offtopic-forum auf der wow hp sind einige rezepte für sachen aus wow ^^ aber kein kräutergebackenes ei ^^


----------



## Missyo (30. August 2008)

Fochi schrieb:


> /VOTE 4 BUFFED-BACKT!



/zustimm


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Mikrowelle+Alufolie+Ei=BritzelPflatschschmier = Wäh... also, nee... dann doch lieber, die idde an sich klauen und auf Feuer upgraden... oder down?

(neeeeihein mirs nicht langweilig)


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, wass ich morgen essen soll...


http://wow.buffed.de/?i=17222

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22645

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5476

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5472

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12224


Könnte man ja auch alles mal im RL kochen, oder??


----------



## Mab773 (30. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Also ich würd ja sagen die Alu-Folie schmilzt in der Mikrowelle und was dann passiert weiß ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Schmelzpunkt liegt bei 660,4 °C und der Siedepunkt bei 2467 °C. Die Dichte von 2,7 g/cm³ bei Aluminium zeigt den Typus als Leichtmetall deutlich.
<3 wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Spinnenwurst ersetzten wir mal mit ner Tofubratrolle, vom kulinarischen ERlebnis sicher zu vergleichen

Knusperspinne Surprise... gefüllte baconröllchen

Frenzyfilet... Doradenfilet

Spinnenkebap... ähm, frag lieber nicht den Döner um die Ecke was der im Döner drin hat

Fledermausflügel... chickenwings ^^

Siehste alles machbar...

where the f... nehm ich nur meine ideen her?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Ich glaub ich Brat mir jetzt erstma n Saftiges Bärensteak xD


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

Passieren tut das:
(das im Video ist wenig Folie)
Die Folie zündet wie hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kRc60fkwwQ...amp;sitesearch=
Die Butter schmilzt und fängt Feuer. Das brennt dann knapp 5 min.
Dabei wird das Ei mit "Kräuterbutter" getränkt. Problem dabei ist, dass ein Feuer in der Mikrowelle schnell zu einer kleinen Explosion im Inneren führt. 
Und das Ergebniss ist dann:


----------



## Ol@f (30. August 2008)

Also für die *Heiße Forelle in Butter*....

Forelle je nach Personenanzahl aus TK auftauen lassen

- waschen
- salzen
- auf Alufolie pro Stück legen
- 2 Zwiebelscheiben, Piment und halbes Lorbeer sowie großzügige Butterflocken dazu

Alufolie oben "zuröddeln" und die Seiten anschließend hochdrücken, damit nix ausläuft.

20 Minuten in den Ofen, Fertig!

Dazu frisches Weißbrot!

*Talbuksteak*:


400g Minutensteaks (waren die von Lidl 6stk Pack)
Pflanzenbratcreme o. Butterschmalz
2 große rote Paprika
250 Champignons
1 rote Zwiebel (nicht zu klein)
3/4 Becher Creme Frâche
1-2 Brühwürfel (hatte Knorr-Fleischbrühe)
ca. je 1TL Thymian
und Rosmarin
Paprika rosenscharf
frisch gemahlener Pfeffer

Champignons in Scheibchen, Paprika in relativ dünne Streifen und Zwiebel in Stückchen schneiden. Das Fleisch waschen, trockentupfen, etwas platt klopfen und leicht salzen und pfeffern. Danach in heißem Fett beidseitig etwas anbraten und dann zusammen in Alu-Folie wickeln.

Nun erst die Paprika anbarten, herausnehmen, dann die Pilze mit den Zwiebeln anbraten. Die Paprika wieder dazu geben und das ganze mit etwas Wasser aufgießen. Dann die Brühwürfel, die Creme Frâiche und die Gewürze zugeben. Etwas einkochen lassen und dann abschmecken. Wenn´s zu dick ist, halt noch etwas Wasser dazu geben, wenn´s zu dünn ist mit etwas Soßenbinder andicken.

Nun nur noch das Fleisch (inklusive dem Saft, der sich auf dem Folienboden gesammelt haben wird) wieder dazugeben, kurz aufkochen und auf der heißen Flamme etwas ziehen lassen.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Iwie is die Vorstellung doch geil....

*microwelle suchen geht* 

wenn ich ne halbe stunde nicht geschrieben habe hats entweder nicht geklappt oder es ist saulecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> *Talbuksteak*:
> 
> 
> 400g Minutensteaks (waren die von Lidl 6stk Pack)



LIDL verkauft Tabulkfleisch?? o_O

Wieviel Gold kostet das??

/freakmode OFF


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

> Der Schmelzpunkt liegt bei 660,4 °C und der Siedepunkt bei 2467 °C. Die Dichte von 2,7 g/cm³ bei Aluminium zeigt den Typus als Leichtmetall deutlich.
> <3 wikipedia


Öhööö ja....
Aber siehste, die fängt doch an zu brennen also hatte ich doch Recht.
<-Schlaupilzin
<3 me


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Olaf hör auf ^^ Ich krieg Hunger und kann net mitten in der Nacht anfangen meinen Ofen anzuschmeissen xD


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Iwie is die Vorstellung doch geil....
> 
> *microwelle suchen geht*
> 
> ...


Von mir hast du das nicht *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Iwie is die Vorstellung doch geil....
> 
> *microwelle suchen geht*
> 
> ...



NEIN! TU ES BITTEBITTE NICHT!

Wir werden sonst hier gesperrt wegen Anstiftung zu grobem Unfug!

Und werden von Wigald Boning als schlechte Vorbilder zitiert in der nächsten Clever-Show.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Ich hab doch gar keine Mikrowelle!

noch...nicht....


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> NEIN! TU ES BITTEBITTE NICHT!
> 
> Wir werden sonst hier gesperrt wegen Anstiftung zu grobem Unfug!
> 
> ...


Buffed-User im Fernsehen? Na dass ist was! Los weiter jeya!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Dann werden nciht nur Viedeospiele verboten sondern die FOren dazu gleich mit o.O


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

Wo wir beim Thema MIKROWELLE sind...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIsrxVNx8sI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7RFyh5ABcQ


Genaue Anleitung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Ptrwzj10M


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Dann werden nciht nur Viedeospiele verboten sondern die FOren dazu gleich mit o.O


Niemals! 90% aller Mikrowellen-in-die-Luft-Jager lesen Foren, 100% essen kräutergebackenes Ei!
Verbietet Kräutergebackenes Ei!


----------



## Nightwraith (30. August 2008)

Geiiil...
/vote 4 sticky 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab mir unter dem Kräutergebackenen Ei immer nur ein Spiegel-bzw.Rührei vorgestellt.
Mit einem Straußengroßen Ei allerdings  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...und mit Kräutern eben.


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema MIKROWELLE sind...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIsrxVNx8sI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7RFyh5ABcQ


Das habe ich schomal gemacht^^
Das kann man kontrolieren im Gegensatz zu Alu-Folie mit Butter. Das ist dann nämlich richtig wie ein kleines Feuer! Nichts mit Mikrowelle aus Feuer aus!


----------



## Healguard (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema MIKROWELLE sind...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIsrxVNx8sI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7RFyh5ABcQ


Bei 0:44 seh ich links im Bild Illidan! Ganz deutlich!


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Also ich werd mir morgen früh auf jedenfall n Ei machen xD


----------



## Galleo (30. August 2008)

warghhhhh hungahhhhhhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sir julius (30. August 2008)

Ei hart kochen pellen kräuter drauf dann panieren und ab in ofen... 10 min backen bis eine schön schwarze kruste sich bildet...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> ich w+sst jetzt nur wie ich Goldfischstäbchen machen würd,


XD ich musste jetzt so lachen


----------



## Ol@f (30. August 2008)

Ein nettes Ei-Gericht:

Man nehme zwei Eier (oder mehr) und schlage sie in eine Pfanne.

Über die Eier gießt man Hochprozentiges - rund ein bis zwei Schnapsgläser. Zum einen kann man einen Ansatzschnaps (Alkoholgehalt liegt bei rund 60-80%) oder einen 80%igen Rum verwenden. Beim Rum verfärbt sich allerdings das Eiweiß leicht rosa, dafür schmeckt es etwas besser.

Die Stellen, die mit dem Alkohol in direkten Kontakt kommen, werden sofort weiß. Das Eiweiß beginnt zu gerinnen! Mit einer Gabel vermengt man nun den Alkohol, das Eiweiß und das Eigelb. Es wird sofort gerinnen.

Um der Eierspeise einen guten Geschmack zu geben, fügt man rund 1-2 Esslöffel Kristallzucker, ein paar Rumfrüchte und kleingehackte Pistazien dazu. Auch kann ein Spritzer Zitronensaft nicht schaden. Anschließend kann man das Ganze noch flambieren.


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ein nettes Ei-Gericht:
> 
> Man nehme zwei Eier (oder mehr) und schlage sie in eine Pfanne.
> 
> ...


Das klingt echt gut! Allerdings ein wenig sehr hochprozentig für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

oi.... 

Besoffenes ei.. auch nciht schlecht...

kräuter... rausch...

jetzt kommt, wer postet bekifftes ei?


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

So ich gehe jetzt mal das mit dem Plasma ausprobieren!


----------



## Impostor (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> oi....
> 
> Besoffenes ei.. auch nciht schlecht...
> 
> ...



naja, ähnlich wie das Kräuterei
so ne Art Spaceegg


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ein nettes Ei-Gericht:
> 
> Man nehme zwei Eier (oder mehr) und schlage sie in eine Pfanne.
> 
> ...



Eine Frage: Bist Du Feuermage mit Hang zu Rumsey-Rum? Das klingt ja gemeingefährlich und hat in 'nem Spiel ab 12
absolut nichts verloren.

Rüssi mit Resi ´raussuch'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> So ich gehe jetzt mal das mit dem Plasma ausprobieren!



Denk dran, Acrylglas...
Normales Glas geht kaputt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.orden-des-lichts.net/misc/NEPH.mp3


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> oi....
> 
> Besoffenes ei.. auch nciht schlecht...
> 
> ...


das is kräutergebachenes ei nur mit hanf und kokain als würzmittel^^


----------



## Hubautz (30. August 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ein nettes Ei-Gericht:
> 
> Man nehme zwei Eier (oder mehr) und schlage sie in eine Pfanne.
> 
> ...



Wenn du das Ganze ohne die Eier machst ist es noch leckerer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn du das Ganze ohne die Eier machst ist es noch leckerer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




glaub ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wenn du das Ganze ohne die Eier machst ist es noch leckerer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und knallt ordendlich


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. August 2008)

zum Glück bin ich Elektriker...
da bekommt man des öfteren alte Geräte um damit zu spielen...

"Mikrowelle auf-->Ei rein-->volle Pulle laufen lassen und nach 30sec die Schweinerei bestaunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

das selbe mit Alufolie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt coole blitze, brutzelt komisch und macht Spass...

oder mein Lieblingsexperiment... xD

alter PC kommt zum zerschrotten...

Lüfter ausbauen und Salami auf den Prozessor klatschen... Stinkt wie Sau, das ganze Motherboard fängt an zu qualmen und brennt irgendwann... Irgendwelche Drähte fingen an zu glühen und habe Löcher ins Gehäuse geschweisst xD
Resultat=Fetter Zusammenschiss vom Chef und unsre Werkstatt hat 2 Tage nachher noch gestunken wie ein Rambo unter den Achseln


----------



## Ol@f (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> So ich gehe jetzt mal das mit dem Plasma ausprobieren!



Schutzbrille nicht vergessen!


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

das wäre wohl das leibgericht der zwerge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> zum Glück bin ich Elektriker...
> da bekommt man des öfteren alte Geräte um damit zu spielen...
> 
> "Mikrowelle auf-->Ei rein-->volle Pulle laufen lassen und nach 30sec die Schweinerei bestaunen
> ...




weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> zum Glück bin ich Elektriker...
> da bekommt man des öfteren alte Geräte um damit zu spielen...
> 
> "Mikrowelle auf-->Ei rein-->volle Pulle laufen lassen und nach 30sec die Schweinerei bestaunen
> ...


scheiße bist du mir sympatisch mach n video und stells auf youtube bitte hier verlinken das ist genial


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> So ich gehe jetzt mal das mit dem Plasma ausprobieren!



Wenn er in 15 Minuten nicht wieder da ist, sollten wir uns langsam sorgen machen...^^


----------



## sc00p (30. August 2008)

wie wärs mal mit krebsküchlein oder spinnenwurst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2-Quater (30. August 2008)

Ich weiß wie man das Ei verbessern kann:


> Ein nettes Ei-Gericht:
> 
> Man nehme zwei Eier (oder mehr) und schlage sie in eine Pfanne.
> 
> ...



Man nehme einfach anstadt dem rum Jägermester da sind in einer flasche schon 56 Kreuter drinnen davon muss man 2 oder 3 nehmen bei zwei wären des dann 112 Kräuter. Da hat man dann sein Kräutergebakenes ei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob des schmeckt is was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wenn er in 15 Minuten nicht wieder da ist, sollten wir uns langsam sorgen machen...^^


Wieder da. Habe normales Glas genommen und es ist noch heil. Habe ein Video gemacht^^ Soll ich mal hochladen?
@jeya: Bin zurück! UNd noch besser: Ich lebe!


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Sehr geschickt wieder aufs thema zurückgelenkt....

ist der ander von seinem plasmexperiment wiede zurück?


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

ja!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Wieder da. Habe normales Glas genommen und es ist noch heil. Habe ein Video gemacht^^ Soll ich mal hochladen?
> @jeya: Bin zurück! UNd noch besser: Ich lebe!



lad ma hoch^^


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Wieder da. Habe normales Glas genommen und es ist noch heil. Habe ein Video gemacht^^ Soll ich mal hochladen?
> @jeya: Bin zurück! UNd noch besser: Ich lebe!



ich freu mich drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ja!


Gut mach ich mal schnell. Die Mikrowelle ist jetzt überings ähm nicht mehr ganz funktionstüchtig^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

2-Quater schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie man das Ei verbessern kann:
> 
> 
> Man nehme einfach anstadt dem rum Jägermester da sind in einer flasche schon 56 Kreuter drinnen davon muss man 2 oder 3 nehmen bei zwei wären des dann 112 Kräuter. Da hat man dann sein Kräutergebakenes ei.
> ...


geniale idee


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> scheiße bist du mir sympatisch mach n video und stells auf youtube bitte hier verlinken das ist genial



Naja... hab momentan leider keinen Pc da, der für so was zu gebrauchen währe... xD

Aber falls mal was passieren sollte, werd ich versuchen das ganze zu Filmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ob man das ganze Essen kann: Keine Ahnung, sah alles iwie eklig aus...

Aber essen zu bereiten kann witzig sein wenn man(n) keinen Herd zur verfügung hat.
Bunsenbrenner-Würstchen FTW


----------



## Kroshi (30. August 2008)

Nächstes mal keine Salami, sondern Pizza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wenn er in 15 Minuten nicht wieder da ist, sollten wir uns langsam sorgen machen...^^



Ich hätte das mit der Mikrowelle gar nicht erst ansprechen sollen..*Asche auf´s Haupt streu'.*

War ja klar, dass hier wieder Apparatenoobs, Experimentierkünstler und Suizidliebhaber aufspringen und das
schöne Thema im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes *sprengen*.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lach´mich weg...netter thread.


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> zum Glück bin ich Elektriker...
> da bekommt man des öfteren alte Geräte um damit zu spielen...
> 
> "Mikrowelle auf-->Ei rein-->volle Pulle laufen lassen und nach 30sec die Schweinerei bestaunen
> ...


Schade ,dass ich davon kein Video mehr habe. Habe auhc mal ne Graka und nen Lüfter mit Wurst "gesprengt".
Aber da beste sind immernoch Festplatten!Schonmal probiert?.
 @Chillers: Ich zähle mich wohl zur 2.  Kategorie (der der neugierigen Experimentierkünstler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Normalerweise mache ich sowas nicht. ABer war so aus der Situation herraus echt lustig. Man stelle sich mal vor der Thread hier wäre in TS gesprochen und ein Depp springt auf seine Mikrowelle zerstören *lach*
Edit:
Video zum Plasma ist gleich da


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (30. August 2008)

für Rl:

Ei aufschlagen, rosmarin thymian lavendel rein, braten fertig. wer mag kann auch 1 trofen soja und chury und chilli hinzupacken für den "exotischeren" geschmack.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Zorak, was genau ist an der Mirko kaputt?

*schrubenzieher rauskramsel* wer weiss was man mit den teoilen alles amchen kann!

Hätt doch gnomeningi werden sollen


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Gut mach ich mal schnell. Die Mikrowelle ist jetzt überings ähm nicht mehr ganz funktionstüchtig^^


SCHNELLER muss gleich schlafen


----------



## zixxel (30. August 2008)

super ist auch mohrenkopf/negerkuss(was auch immer) inne Mikrowelle....
...was ne sauerei....^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. August 2008)

Ich hab ne andere Idee für alle Mikrowellen-Liebhaber...

Falls ihr eine alte CD von Britteny Spears oder etc. habt... rein damit in die Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CD Süss-Sauer vom Chinessen


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

herr elektiriker wenn du deine mikrowelle  ein "wenig"  "pimpst" könntest du nach wikipedia schaffen eine kernfusion oder eine kernspaltung her zu stellen xD


----------



## zixxel (30. August 2008)

das mit der CD gefällt mir....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ma eben unten...^^


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Ich hab ne andere Idee für alle Mikrowellen-Liebhaber...
> 
> Falls ihr eine alte CD von Britteny Spears oder etc. habt... rein damit in die Mikrowelle
> 
> ...



danke für den tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss ich auch mal auspropieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> herr elektiriker wenn du deine mikrowelle  ein "wenig"  "pimpst" könntest du nach wikipedia schaffen eine kernfusion oder eine kernspaltung her zu stellen xD


Gib mal Link! Das mit der Kernfusion will ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Verwanter von mir beschäftigt sich mit Kernphysik. Der macht mich fertig, wenn der höhrt, dass ich auch nur an sowas denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CD und mohrenkopf/negerkuss habe ich auch shcon gemacht. CD war zwar interessant, aber das mit dem Plasma war das beste bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich versuche es grade hochzuladen, aber VIsta streikt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

wtf hab ich da nur angerichtet?

aber hey! ich hole zocker ins rl zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

lol die lache in dem cd in die mikrowelle vid is ja so geil


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

is ja auch vista.... was willstn mit dem Schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2008)

Nasten schrieb:


> für Rl:
> 
> Ei aufschlagen, rosmarin thymian lavendel rein, braten fertig. wer mag kann auch 1 trofen soja und chury und chilli hinzupacken für den "exotischeren" geschmack.



NEIN! Bloss keinen Lavendel! Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Lavendel is geil... vor allem im Tee....

au ja Distel Tee mit Lavendel und Silberblatt *krchkrchkrch*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. August 2008)

naja... mit mikrowellen kann man einiges witziges machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mal ne anleitung gelesen wie man mit einer sateliten schüssel und dem mikrowellen-herstell-ding die mikrowellen auf autobässe schiessen kann und es diesa dann zerreist... xD
VW-Fahrer-Schrecken #1 xD


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_(Physi...eare_Reaktionen


----------



## sunrise82 (30. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> zum Glück bin ich Elektriker...
> da bekommt man des öfteren alte Geräte um damit zu spielen...
> 
> "Mikrowelle auf-->Ei rein-->volle Pulle laufen lassen und nach 30sec die Schweinerei bestaunen "
> ...




Made my Day!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

*hüstel*

ähm....

ich wollt ja eeeiiiigentlich nur übers Essen reden... glaub ich.....

aber das hat mit jetzt den abend gerettet


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2008)

*Verkohlter WoW-Suchti*

Zutaten:
1 WoW-Suchti
1 Mirkowelle
Alufolie
Die WoW-CDs des WoW Suchti's

Ablauf:
Wenn der WoW-Suchti ausnahmsweise mal die Toilette aufsucht, schnell WoW vom PC entfernen.
Anschließend vor den Augen den WoW-Suchtis die WoW-CDs in Alufolie einwickeln und in die Mikrowelle legen.
Nach dem Anstellen der Mirkowelle dem WoW-Suchti sagen, dass er ohne diese CDs kein WoW mehr spielen kann, da es nicht mehr auf dem PC ist.
Der Suchti wird daraufhin Todesmutig und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die Mikrowelle attackieren und sich dabei schwerste Verbrennungen zuziehen, was sein Fleisch zart und knusprig machen wird.


----------



## zorakh55 (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> 
> ähm....
> 
> ...


Siehst du. Off-topic hat auch Vorteile^^

Video ist auf dem Pc. Ich entferne noch schnell, den Ton, weil ich entsetzt aufschreie, als meine mic innen entflammt xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> wtf hab ich da nur angerichtet?
> 
> aber hey! ich hole zocker ins rl zurück
> 
> ...



oder beförderst sie mit nem *puff* wieder raus xD


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> oi....
> 
> jetzt kommt, wer postet bekifftes ei?



also du nimst en halbes gramm dope und flockst es in eine schüssel dazu nimmst du 2 eier und vermengst sie damit dann  die maasse in eine erhitzte pfanne geben und auf beiden seiten anbraten bis das ei gar ist.,

ps da thc wenn oral aufgenomen wird nur in verbindung mit fett wirkt sollte es sogar turnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

NEee lass drin! schreie sind coool
zeugen von gewalt *muahahahaha*


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

Ich hab mal in nem anderen Forum gelesen das 2 schüler (ka welches alter) eine rauch/stinkbombe gemacht haben 
und die dan in der schule angezündet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die schule war dan für 2 tage geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ja weiche vom thema ab 

und wer rechtschreibfehler findet sag ich nur eins:
kennt ihr schon Hans??
sry musste raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2008)

10 sekunden nach meinem tollen rezept kommen 4 neue posts rein und es rutscht nach oben na klasse


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

ausserdem klingt das auch noch elcker @ bekifftes ei...

scheiss zeug, muss das so geil schmecken? würds aber eher mit grün amchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegs kräutereffekt


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Siehst du. Off-topic hat auch Vorteile^^
> 
> Video ist auf dem Pc. Ich entferne noch schnell, den Ton, weil ich entsetzt aufschreie, als meine mic innen entflammt xD


ne lass drin ich brauch was zum lachen


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2008)

zixxel schrieb:


> das mit der CD gefällt mir....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG! Das Thema entgleitet uns und nimmt nukleare Formen an. Help...HELP!

Mal sehen, was morgen so in den Medien verbreitet wird von ungewöhnlichen Feuerwehreinsätzen bundesweit.
Ich bin gespannt und NEIN....weder meine Welle noch Compi werden für Elementarbeschwörungen ins Rennen geschickt.

Hat jem. noch ein Rezept übrigends auf Lager? Khoriumverstärkte Butterbrote z.B.? Suche ich schon länger vergeblich...


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> *Verkohlter WoW-Suchti*
> 
> Zutaten:
> 1 WoW-Suchti
> ...


wo bleiben die mademyday's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Failure (30. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Siehst du. Off-topic hat auch Vorteile^^
> 
> Video ist auf dem Pc. Ich entferne noch schnell, den Ton, weil ich entsetzt aufschreie, als meine mic innen entflammt xD


NEIIIN! Lass drinne. Das verleit der Sache mehr Realismus und das Gefühl es selbst miterlebt zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> OMG! Das Thema entgleitet uns und nimmt nukleare Formen an. Help...HELP!
> 
> Mal sehen, was morgen so in den Medien verbreitet wird von ungewöhnlichen Feuerwehreinsätzen bundesweit.
> Ich bin gespannt und NEIN....weder meine Welle noch Compi werden für Elementarbeschwörungen ins Rennen geschickt.
> ...



die medien vermuten dann lemming-ähnliche symptome bei wow spielern xD


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> *Verkohlter WoW-Suchti*
> 
> Zutaten:
> 1 WoW-Suchti
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Made my Day!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (30. August 2008)

Um ne Art "Rauchdingens" zu machen: ein zerschnibbelten Tischtennisball in Alufolie wickeln und dann anzünden


Könnte zum Gericht Verkohlter WoW-Suchti passen


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na endlich xD


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Warum fällt mir grad das von Terry Pratchett erdachte Zwergenbrot ein?

*liebevoll von der mutter auf den Boden geworfen... mit echtem Katzenkistensand"


----------



## Makalvian (30. August 2008)

hier gibts die besten gewürze überhaupt das ist praktisch die zwischenstelle wo die gewürze die im Hamburger Hafen zum beispiel ankommen zuerst hin geliefert werden und diese dann an die großen händler verkaufen..... z.b. die kleinen fertig mischungen in dosen und etc .... also aus 2ter hand nicht wie im laden aus 3 oder 4 ter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.terhorst-gewuerze.de/produkte.htm


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Um ne Art "Rauchdingens" zu machen: ein zerschnibbelten Tischtennisball in Alufolie wickeln und dann anzünden


 
war glaub ne andere 
die mit den Tischtennisbällen ist leicht zum machen da kann man sich aber verbrennungen holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also nicht nachmachen


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2008)

_Torki_ schrieb:


> war glaub ne andere
> die mit den Tischtennisbällen ist leicht zum machen da kann man sich aber verbrennungen holen
> 
> 
> ...


ergänzung meines rezepts:
tischtennisbälle mit in die folie


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

ah ja, fast passend zum thema: (von wegen einer schreibt scheisse und alle amchen mit)

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/25/0,3...7299865,00.html


----------



## Chillers (30. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die medien vermuten dann lemming-ähnliche symptome bei wow spielern xD



Ist ja auch so..wir dackeln immer schön den tanks oder healern hinterher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (30. August 2008)

OMG, der Thread is so geil...

Wieder so ein F5-Gehämmer-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> OMG, der Thread is so geil...
> 
> Wieder so ein F5-Gehämmer-Thread
> 
> ...



mach ich jede minute mindestens ein mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

ah ja, fast passend zum thema: (von wegen einer schreibt scheisse und alle amchen mit)

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/25/0,3...7299865,00.html 



jop nach einer muskatnuss bist du tot


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2008)

> Wieder so ein F5-Gehämmer-Thread biggrin.gif


Jopp.. gefühlte 3 Posts/F5 ^^
Jepp^^ Auch was cooles zu dem Thema 
http://www.energyfiend.com/death-by-caffeine/

^^


----------



## General Failure (30. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> OMG, der Thread is so geil...
> 
> Wieder so ein F5-Gehämmer-Thread
> 
> ...


Ich hab da ein FireFox Plugin, welches alle 10 Sekunden die Seite neu Läd. Aber Frag mich nicht welches ich hab da soviele, ich blick da selber nichtmehr druch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

bin gerad neu im forum wie macht man dass die kommentare die man kommentiertin so blauen kästchen erscheinen?


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (30. August 2008)

Quayjin schrieb:


> hm.. ihr seid sch...e




Hmmm da muss ich quayjin mal dick recht geben


----------



## Terratec (30. August 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> ah ja, fast passend zum thema: (von wegen einer schreibt scheisse und alle amchen mit)
> 
> http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/25/0,3...7299865,00.html
> 
> ...


Bei mir kommt da: Seite nicht gefunen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

Stimmt nicht eine muskatnuss ist NICHT tödlich. Ich weiss das ich hab die vor ein paar jahren just for fun gegessen... so 2 am tag... bis mir mal so schlecht war das nix mehr ging.. seitdem geht musktnuss gar nicht mehr


----------



## _Torki_ (30. August 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> bin gerad neu im forum wie macht man dass die kommentare die man kommentiertin so blauen kästchen erscheinen?



unten beim kästchen zittieren drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. August 2008)

Gegrillter Matschflosser

für die gehobene französische Küche...
Froschschenkel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

ähm wegen den vielen leerzeichen dazwischen kopy mal von dem der das als erstes gepostet hat


----------



## Ol@f (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/25/0,3...7299865,00.html



lol

"Die betroffene Zeitschrift "Matmagasinet" berichtete, statt von zwei Prisen Muskatnuss sei in dem Rezept fälschlicherweise von 20 ganzen Muskatnüssen die Rede gewesen."


Also da haben die Betroffenen mal einfach blind alles nachgemacht (erinnert mich an das Thema Aufklärung)


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht eine muskatnuss ist NICHT tödlich. Ich weiss das ich hab die vor ein paar jahren just for fun gegessen... so 2 am tag... bis mir mal so schlecht war das nix mehr ging.. seitdem geht musktnuss gar nicht mehr



hm hat man vn zu viel muskatnuss nicht halluzinationen oder sowas?


----------



## shartas (30. August 2008)

hast du probiert  dicht zu werden da man ja angeblich von muskatnuss auch breit werden soll


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2008)

Sieht ja lecker aus Spa oO^^
@Jeya, das kommt sicherlich aufs Gewicht/Größe an wieviel mal davon "verträgt"^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sieht ja lecker aus Spa oO^^



jap... pfui frosch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht eine muskatnuss ist NICHT tödlich. Ich weiss das ich hab die vor ein paar jahren just for fun gegessen... so 2 am tag... bis mir mal so schlecht war das nix mehr ging.. seitdem geht musktnuss gar nicht mehr




Schade.. warum probiert ihr es nicht mal mit calgonit oder cillit bang das wirkt sicher


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

unten beim kästchen zittieren drücken victory.gif  thx hoff ma dass es jetz gefunzt hat


----------



## jeya (30. August 2008)

ja hab ich -.- hat aber bis auf dass mir ebenst schlecht und superschwindlig war ned gefunzt.... eher sinnfrei....


----------



## Subai (30. August 2008)

ach das muss dazwischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. August 2008)

so, ein bissl BTT:

Gerösteter Grollhuf

das gefällt mir schon besser:

Schweinshaxe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ja hab ich -.- hat aber bis auf dass mir ebenst schlecht und superschwindlig war ned gefunzt.... eher sinnfrei....



der thread wird von post zu post besser xD


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Ui, hab was dazu gefunden^^


> Stimmt es, dass ein übermäßiger Verzehr von Muskatnuss für den Menschen tödlich sein kann? Marion Schwencker, Sulzbach
> 
> Der Genuss von Muskat "öffnet das Herz des Menschen und läutert sein Gefühl", sagte schon im Mittelalter Hildegard von Bingen, die sich intensiv mit der Heilkraft von Kräutern und Gewürzen beschäftigte. Weniger vornehm ausgedrückt: Muskat ist, in entsprechenden Mengen genossen, eine Rauschdroge. Verantwortlich für die halluzinogene Wirkung ist der Inhaltsstoff Myristicin, der in der Leber in ein Amphetamin umgewandelt wird. In der Hippie-Zeit wurden die alten Weisheiten wieder entdeckt, und die Muskatnuss wurde für viele zu einer billigen und legalen Ersatzdroge für psychoaktive Substanzen wie LSD und Mescalin.
> 
> Allerdings muss man dazu schon ein bis zwei Nüsse mit mindestens fünf Gramm Muskat zu sich nehmen, und einschlägigen Internet-Seiten entnehme ich, dass die "Genießer" danach eine Aversion schon gegen die kleinsten Mengen von Muskat entwickeln, also etwa am vorweihnachtlichen Glühwein keine Freude mehr haben. Und natürlich besteht auch die Gefahr der Überdosierung. So ist der Fall eines achtjährigen Jungen dokumentiert, der nach dem Verzehr von zwei Muskatnüssen starb. Für Erwachsene wird der Muskat-Trip ab drei Nüssen lebensgefährlich. Christoph Drösser


http://www.zeit.de/2001/46/200146_stimmts_psychonu.xml
K, deine Story ist glaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur aber einer mehr wärs gefährlich geworden^^


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

noch ne frage tum forum allgemein wie kan man hier möglichst komfortabel die posts aktualisieren


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> noch ne frage tum forum allgemein wie kan man hier möglichst komfortabel die posts aktualisieren



f5 dauerfeuer^^


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

F5 drücken? Oder meinst wie man die eigenen bearbeitet?^^


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

thx


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (31. August 2008)

Eine Eierschale ist Porös.. heist im Klartext das inner ist nich gänzlich von äuserlichen einflüssen geschützt.
Würde daher also empfelen das Ei inkl. Kräuter in einem verschlossen Mameladenglas 4-5 Tage mit den Kräutern im Kühlschrank lagern. Das Ei wir so schon den leichten Geschmack der Kräuter annehmen. (Funktionier auch ausgezeichnet mit Trüffel)

Zubereitung:
halt wie mans mag Rührei, gekochtes Ei oder Spiegelei. 
Zum schluss in der warmen Pfanne (NICHT heis) etwas Butter zergehen lassen Kräuter beigeben und den Geschmack davon 2-3 min wirken lassen.
Butter übers Ei 
e voila Kräuterei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in der Schweiz sagt man dan "än Guätä" *winke*


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

auja haxen ftw


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Hab das Addon dazu gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.erweiterungen.de/detail/Reload_Every/
Auch wenn ich das mit meine dollen Dsl-Lite nicht benutzen werd^^


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ui, hab was dazu gefunden^^
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/2001/46/200146_stimmts_psychonu.xml
> K, deine Story ist glaubwürdig
> ...



Nicht, dass jetzt alle Muskatnüsse mampfen und nachher den Kopf in die  Mikro schrauben...

Dann wäre der Thread ja vollkommen sinnentleert.^^


----------



## Terratec (31. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hab das Addon dazu gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit Opera kann man das auch so. Einfach rechtsklicken und bei Seite neu laden die gewünschte Zeit auswählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe ich konnte iwem helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Nicht, dass jetzt alle Muskatnüsse mampfen und nachher den Kopf in die  Mikro schrauben...
> 
> Dann wäre der Thread ja vollkommen sinnentleert.^^



nicht so entleert wie der kopf xD


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Ich sagte schon zu meinem Bekannten beim Rettungsdienst;

(23:44:04) jeya: ach wenn du von mehreren leuten hörst denen mikrowellen um die ohren geflogen sind, lass anfragen ob sie wow spielen... dann bin ich schuld


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Wer hat schon Opera?^^


----------



## Xondor (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Jeder, der schon mal Kochkunst geskillt hat, kennt doch dieses oben genannte Rezept.
> Und mal ehrlich: Klingt das nicht lecker?
> 
> Aaaaaber: wie kann man das im RL zubereiten? Ich habe zwar schon einige Idden, aber ich komm noch nicht richtig auf den perfekten Nenner.
> ...



Als ich die Ünerschrift gelesen hab, hab ich Hunger bekommen. Hab nichtmal gedacht, dass es in dem Thread auch darum geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Nigrin- schrieb:


> und in der Schweiz sagt man dan "än Guätä" *winke*



Mir kommt als Schweizer immer nur eines in den Sinn, wieso unsre Sprache so deppert ist...
wir schreiben "wie Bitte?" und sprechen es "häää?" aus...

aber "än guätä" an alle die grad ihre gebratenen CD's essen oder sich an Spiegelei mit THC-Kräutern versuchen.


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

> Hab das Addon dazu gefunden wink.gif
> http://www.erweiterungen.de/detail/Reload_Every/
> Auch wenn ich das mit meine dollen Dsl-Lite nicht benutzen werd^^


wird bei mir auch net funktionieren ^^ ich hab so 120 kb pro sek


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer hat schon Opera?^^




Ich!!^^


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Ich hab 50 kb/s ^^


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Ich sagte schon zu meinem Bekannten beim Rettungsdienst;
> 
> (23:44:04) jeya: ach wenn du von mehreren leuten hörst denen mikrowellen um die ohren geflogen sind, lass anfragen ob sie wow spielen... dann bin ich schuld


Ich bin bei hdro *grins*


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei hdro *grins*



dann wirste net behandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Bevor ich noch anfang Muskatnüsse zu futtern geh ich mal off^^ Ich hoffe ich muss mich morgen nicht durch 10000 Seiten blättern^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bevor ich noch anfang Muskatnüsse zu futtern geh ich mal off^^ Ich hoffe ich muss mich morgen nicht durch 10000 Seiten blättern^^



wenn noch genug neben dir das tun, dürfte die aktivität im thread gegen 0 gehen xP


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bevor ich noch anfang Muskatnüsse zu futtern geh ich mal off^^ Ich hoffe ich muss mich morgen nicht durch 10000 Seiten blättern^^



wenns so weitergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spass morgen beim blättern und gute nacht


----------



## Terratec (31. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab 50 kb/s ^^


aha? Ich hab bis zu 600 kb/s.
BTT: Mich würds auch interressieren wie man Spinnenwurst hinbekommen soll. Von der Konsistenz her sind Spinnen da ja nicht so optimal....naja....und sonst eigentlich auch nicht.^^


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

lol 50 kb sind fies shooter kann man da mit ja ger net mehr spieln O.o


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Wenn sie offgehen oder Muskatnüsse futtern? Nah, egal, hat für den Thread den gleichen Effekt ^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Die Hundert seiten kriegen wir noch voll! Muss wach bleiben damit ich ab halb sechs losfahren kann, meinen freund von der arbeit abzuholen....


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

futtern ;D


----------



## Quayjin (31. August 2008)

und morgen früh geht die Sonne auch wieder auf, wen interessiert euer
Kopfkino. Das Panorama das an euch vorbei zieht, möchte ich auch einmal habe.

Ihr müsst doch die Einschläge neben euch wahrnehmen, oder hab ihr euch heute morgen die Haare mit
dem Hammer gekämmt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> aha? Ich hab bis zu 600 kb/s.
> BTT: Mich würds auch interressieren wie man Spinnenwurst hinbekommen soll. Von der Konsistenz her sind Spinnen da ja nicht so optimal....naja....und sonst eigentlich auch nicht.^^



spinnen in nen mixer, oder in nen sack und ordentlich draufhauen, den inhalt dann in ne pelle tun ^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

eyy der thread made my day!!!!

derbst geil,...

achja need das video von der plasma kugel da, was der buffed user gemacht hat... aber bitte mit den schreien !!!

;D

mfg


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

wo wir gerad bei giftigen gewürzen sind , wie giftig is eigentlich zimt?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

mmh...

klingt lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur wo soll man so viele spinnen herkriegen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> mmh...
> 
> klingt lecker
> 
> ...



einfach n paar wochen net putzen, dann kommen die schon denke ich^^


----------



## Ol@f (31. August 2008)

So giftig wie die Tonka-Bohne bei übermässigem Verzehr.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> wo wir gerad bei giftigen gewürzen sind , wie giftig is eigentlich zimt?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimt#Gesundheitsrisiken



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> In Zimt &#8211; vor allem im billigeren Cassia-Zimt (auch: chinesischer Zimt) &#8211; ist das als gesundheitsschädlich geltende Cumarin enthalten. Vor allem in Fertigprodukten wird fast ausschließlich dieser aus China, Indonesien oder Vietnam stammende Cassia-Zimt verarbeitet. Der Cumarin-Anteil beider Zimtsorten unterscheidet sich erheblich: Während er bei dem Cassia-Zimt bei ca. 2 g Cumarin pro kg liegt, finden sich in der gleichen Menge Ceylon-Zimt nur ca. 0,02 g Cumarin.
> 
> Cumarin kann bei Einnahme in den Blutkreislauf Kopfschmerzen, Leberschäden, Leberentzündungen und, wie in wahrscheinlich nur bedingt auf den Menschen übertragbaren Tierversuchen mit Ratten festgestellt wurde, in sehr hohen Dosierungen sogar Krebs verursachen.


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Mir kommt als Schweizer immer nur eines in den Sinn, wieso unsre Sprache so deppert ist...
> wir schreiben "wie Bitte?" und sprechen es "häää?" aus...
> 
> aber "än guätä" an alle die grad ihre gebratenen CD's essen oder sich an Spiegelei mit THC-Kräutern versuchen.


^
Ajoi, das ist jetzt die Krönung...ich spiele nicht mehr, ich lese hier..selten so laut gelacht..."häää?" Aber Österreicher
schmecken...äh..reden auch lecker...oder die Leute vom Bodensee..*Wasch hascht gesagscht? Muschte scho und scho mache..." rofldiekartofel

Keiner mehr Rezepte?


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

zimt


so schaffen wir das nie....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



los etz, hunder seiten müssens sein


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

iwie ist mir auf einmal "asterix in amerika" in den sinn gekommen...

Obelix der auf Truthahnjagt geht...

"GUBBEL, GUBBEL, GUBBEL" LABBEL,LABBEL,LABBEL" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Keiner mehr Rezepte?



probier doch erstma mein spinnen rezept *g*


----------



## lala.y0 (31. August 2008)

Kennt ihr Eiomlett?^^
Ei in pfanne, Kräutermischung drauf und fertig
Tadaaa


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

nich schlecht 3 zimtsterne  na zum glück ess ich eh kein zimt^^


----------



## _Torki_ (31. August 2008)

Hab grad bisschen youtube rumgeschaut und dabei hab ich das gefunden .
schauts euch an 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA...feature=related
rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
passt nicht zum thema ist aber obergeil.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Eiomlett?^^
> Ei in pfanne, Kräutermischung drauf und fertig
> Tadaaa



nicht blöd/krank genug für den thread^^


----------



## Ol@f (31. August 2008)

tolle reggae-band: jahcoustix !


Was auch toll ist Chacaron: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G1uEPtumI0


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

> Hab grad bisschen youtube rumgeschaut und dabei hab ich das gefunden .
> schauts euch an
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA...feature=related
> rofl w00t.gif
> passt nicht zum thema ist aber obergeil.


lol yop das kenn ich echt zu geil dat ding die lache xD


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Pilzpfanne!

nur welche nehmen wir?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilze


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

MAGIC MUSHROOOMS!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Pilzpfanne!
> 
> nur welche nehmen wir?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilze



den hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubanischer_Tr%C3%A4uschling


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

http://alfafox.info/gift-in-heilpflanzen-und-gewuerz.htm
http://www.abendzeitung.de/nuernberg/45180


Was mit Gewürzen nciht alle sgeht.. Umbringen, high werden 
Aber nie wieder Döner mit scharfer Soße:
http://www.ktipp.ch/themen/beitrag/1024726...wuerze_im_Kebab

^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

shrooms ftw


*hüstel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> http://alfafox.info/gift-in-heilpflanzen-und-gewuerz.htm
> http://www.abendzeitung.de/nuernberg/45180
> 
> 
> ...



vll sollte mit den gewürzen einfach nur versucht werden das gammelfleisch zu überdecken^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

ich geh mir morgen erst mal n kilo muskatnüsse kaufen und noch n sack zimt mal sehn was sich daraus machen lässt vll finden sich noch n paar spinen und eier dann wird das was


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Also mein Mikrowellen Video ist jetzt auf Youtube!
Zum Tathergang:Ich habe mit einem Streichholz Kohlenstoff auf ein Glas gedampft und es dann in die Mirkowelle gestellt.
Das Ergebniss könnt ihr hier bewundern(ohne Schreie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und ja das ist wirklich meine Mikrowelle. Zur Info. AM Ende war sie nciht mehr voll funktionfähig hat gedampft und gestunken^^

Hier jetzt der Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtQJR9r_Azg


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

my videos achja... toller video link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich geh mir morgen erst mal n kilo muskatnüsse kaufen und noch n sack zimt mal sehn was sich daraus machen lässt vll finden sich noch n paar spinen und eier dann wird das was



lol xD


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

hm... die psylopilzpfanne kann man hundertpro mit dem bekifften ei verbinden!
jetzt brauchen wir nur noch nen geilen Drink und nen Termin fürs ei-thread-community-treffen


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> my videos achja... toller video link
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

> ich geh mir morgen erst mal n kilo muskatnüsse kaufen und noch n sack zimt mal sehn was sich daraus machen lässt vll finden sich noch n paar spinen und eier dann wird das was



mach ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hr hr


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

> Was mit Gewürzen nciht alle sgeht.. Umbringen, high werden
> Aber nie wieder Döner mit scharfer Soße:
> http://www.ktipp.ch/themen/beitrag/1024726...wuerze_im_Kebab


du  willst woll ewig leben ^^


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Pilzpfanne!
> 
> nur welche nehmen wir?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilze



Mir wurde mal gesagt Knollenblätterpilze...mein derz. Zustand würde so konver...äh....konserviert werden. 

Habsch wie alle neuen Rezepte zuerst an der Katze ausprobiert und sie danach nicht mehr gesehen....denke, es hat ihr nicht geschmeckt?


----------



## _Torki_ (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Also mein Mikrowellen Video ist jetzt auf Youtube!
> Zum Tathergang:Ich habe mit einem Streichholz Kohlenstoff auf ein Glas gedampft und es dann in die Mirkowelle gestellt.
> Das Ergebniss könnt ihr hier bewundern(ohne Schreie
> 
> ...


 
super video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

ich hätte zu gerne die schreie gehört :>


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Also mein Mikrowellen Video ist jetzt auf Youtube!
> Zum Tathergang:Ich habe mit einem Streichholz Kohlenstoff auf ein Glas gedampft und es dann in die Mirkowelle gestellt.
> Das Ergebniss könnt ihr hier bewundern(ohne Schreie
> 
> ...


link geht nich is auch der falsche

edit: ah jetzt


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

link funzt einwandfrei!

kann mir einer eventuell das zitieren zeigen, das geht bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Ol@f (31. August 2008)

*Affenhirn*:
Man nehme ein kurzes Glas mit Baileys oder was anderes (Tipp: es muss nur Sahne drin enthalten sein!) ca. zu dreiviertel gefüllt und dann den Rest mit Zitronensaft auffüllen und und nach 2 min. trinken

=== der Geschmack? Ist echt ohne Scheiß gut.
=== das Gefühl beim Trinken? Ist ekelhaft.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

leute wieviel kostet muskatnuss im kilo?


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Danke fürs Vid...

ai ai ai... aber wehe einer verklagt mich nachher weil die leute sich im ei-pilzrausch die mirko um den kopf schiessen *stealth*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> *Affenhirn*:
> Man nehme ein kurzes Glas mit Baileys oder was anderes (Tipp: es muss nur Sahne drin enthalten sein!) ca. zu dreiviertel gefüllt und dann den Rest mit Zitronensaft auffüllen und und nach 2 min. trinken
> 
> === der Geschmack? Ist echt ohne Scheiß gut.
> === das Gefühl beim Trinken? Ist ekelhaft.


das is doch blowjobs revenge eigendlich


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is doch *blowjob*s revenge eigendlich



*hust*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> *Affenhirn*:
> Man nehme ein kurzes Glas mit Baileys oder was anderes (Tipp: es muss nur Sahne drin enthalten sein!) ca. zu dreiviertel gefüllt und dann den Rest mit Zitronensaft auffüllen und und nach 2 min. trinken
> 
> === der Geschmack? Ist echt ohne Scheiß gut.
> === das Gefühl beim Trinken? Ist ekelhaft.




bah pfui... letztens meine schwester... baileys mit rotem vodka... sieht aus wie rotz und schmeckt auch so...


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Danke fürs Vid...
> 
> ai ai ai... aber wehe einer verklagt mich nachher weil die leute sich im ei-pilzrausch die mirko um den kopf schiessen *stealth*


Ich wäre auch zu einer ausergerichtlichen Einigung bereit. Wieviel wäre dir das denn wert? 

P.S.: Bei WoW war ich Jäger *Leuchtfeuer*


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

geil schmeckt bailey mit sambuca


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is doch blowjobs revenge eigendlich



woher weisstn das? :>


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

scheisse, entdeckt..... ähm... wo wohnst du? *ggg*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

interessante wendung...
von mikrowellen zerstören zu giftigen gewürzen zu alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sehr lecker!!!


Da wir keine Chimaerokkoteletts haben, nehmen wir Rinderkotletts.

Die Kotletts in eine Pfanne geben, etwas Benzin (statt Goblinraketentreibstoff) drüber schütten,....VORSICHT!!! Es kann zu Verbrennungen führen...dann noch ein scharfe Gewürze, Chili, Pfeffer und was sonst noch im Haus ist darüber. Zum Schluss noch mit einer Brise Tiefensteinsalz, aka Meersalz drüber und tada Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerok-Rinder-koteletts sind fertig.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Für alle die Gewürze wollen, aber nicht aus dem Haus wollen:
https://grubauer.de/product_info.php?products_id=274

Habe mal Muskatnuss aufgeschlagen


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

guckt mal links unter mein moonkin bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

rofl!
wie hast du das denn jetzt bekommen?


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Sehr lecker!!!
> 
> 
> Da wir keine Chimaerokkoteletts haben, nehmen wir Rinderkotletts.
> ...




wie letztens der bruder meiner freundin...
wollt zu uns kommen, ruft uns an: "ich komm später, hab ausversehen benzin getrunken"
Kinder, nehmt keine drogen! das ist der beweis


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> wie letztens der bruder meiner freundin...
> wollt zu uns kommen, ruft uns an: "ich komm später, hab ausversehen benzin getrunken"
> Kinder, nehmt keine drogen! das ist der beweis



omg stell dir ma vor, der hätte danach noch eine rauchen wollen... xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> guckt mal links unter mein moonkin bildchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lool kräuter jebackenes ei ^^ herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> rofl!
> wie hast du das denn jetzt bekommen?



Profil > Benutzerdefinierter Mitgliedertitel


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> leute wieviel kostet muskatnuss im kilo?



So 2000 Euro. Wen willst du noch ins Jenseits befördern? Ich kann 1. Hilfe auch noch neben einem atemberaubenden
Kochskill von 375.

Dass beides zusammen mal so wichtig werden könnte, hätte ich ja nie gedacht.

Leider keine Ahnung von Ingenieurskunst, leidaleida.....seid ihr alle Gnome hier?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> rofl!
> wie hast du das denn jetzt bekommen?



Profil > Benutzerdefinierter Mitgliedertitel


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg stell dir ma vor, der hätte danach noch eine rauchen wollen... xD


*Vom Stuhl kipp*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

double post FTW


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

krieg  ich heute nacht noch meine 200 posts zusammen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

naja... als er dann bei uns war...

öhm wartet... das hier beschreibts besser xD

!!FSK 16!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

ich erwarte schon sehnlich die verkaufszahlen von muskatnuss in verbindung mit krankenhauspatientenzunahme, sowie ein rekordumsatz von mikrowellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

So zur Auflockerung ein wenig Off-Topic:
Alle mal hier reinsehen. Wer es nciht weiß, der Typ (ich vergesse den Namen immer) kann nicht singen. Aber von dem Video habe ich irg nen Ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAS_5XumBsQ


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> omg stell dir ma vor, der hätte danach noch eine rauchen wollen... xD



Will ich mir nicht vorstellen...obwohl doch....ne lieber nicht.


Edit: Ihr solltet doch umbedingt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 austesten...aber bitte nicht mit Menschen...haben in WoW schon nicht geschmeckt (Untoter).....


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

ich hab ne idee...

ich kauf morgen aktien von nem mikrowellenhersteller und von muskattnuss xD

ich glaub ich werde reich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> ich hab ne idee...
> 
> ich kauf morgen aktien von nem mikrowellenhersteller und von muskattnuss xD
> 
> ...



me²

sofort alle zur börse DDD


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Will ich mir nicht vorstellen...obwohl doch....ne lieber nicht.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ihr solltet doch umbedingt mal
> ...


Das kenne ich:

1. Einen oder acht Menschen fangen
2. Auf Menschen draufhauen
3. Noch mehr draufhauen
4. Menschen ins Feuer halten
5. Menschen essen

;P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Sicher doch..am besten kurz in die Mikrowelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



@ chillers: was willste mit mir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und zum thema also ich find die idee zwar komisch aber naja viel spaß und gudden wenns was geworden ist

MFG Mikrowelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

gründen wir die "kräutergebackenes ei"- ag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> So zur Auflockerung ein wenig Off-Topic:
> Alle mal hier reinsehen. Wer es nciht weiß, der Typ (ich vergesse den Namen immer) kann nicht singen. Aber von dem Video habe ich irg nen Ohrwurm
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte Weg! Kopfschmerz!

ROFL


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> me²
> 
> sofort alle zur börse DDD



dann werden die preise künstlich gepusht weil wir alles aufkaufen xD

WoW fördert die wirtschaft... nicht nur bei goldsellern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dat is der beweis, mei jung!

nur weil wir deppert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Bitte Weg! Kopfschmerz!
> 
> ROFL




aber derbst!

grrrrr 

VIEL BESSER


mfg


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> me²
> 
> sofort alle zur börse DDD


Wozu gibt es denn Online-Banking?
Ich mache das direkt über direct24
http://www.dresdner-direct24.de/
Das ist von der Dresdener.

btw: Dresdener Bank, die Beraterbank ( man bezahlt mich dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Randy Orton (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> ich hab ne idee...
> 
> ich kauf morgen aktien von nem mikrowellenhersteller und von muskattnuss xD
> 
> ...



ohne scheiß ich glaub echt oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> dann werden die preise künstlich gepusht weil wir alles aufkaufen xD
> 
> WoW fördert die wirtschaft... nicht nur bei goldsellern
> 
> ...



vll wird muskatnuss dann nur noch gegen rezept in der apotheke erhätlich sein, wenn das so weiter geht *g*


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

eyyy ich kann nimma,... bin voll am ablachen ^^

mein kumpel macht auch mit mit der muskatnuss gleich ma ausprobieren ^^

mfg


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> aber derbst!
> 
> grrrrr
> 
> ...



HARDBASE.FM - We aRe oNe!


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gründen wir die "kräutergebackenes ei"- ag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> HARDBASE.FM - We aRe oNe!




naja mach mir meine mukke selber^^

www.virtualdj.com

nicht billig aber geil DDD


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> So zur Auflockerung ein wenig Off-Topic:
> Alle mal hier reinsehen. Wer es nciht weiß, der Typ (ich vergesse den Namen immer) kann nicht singen. Aber von dem Video habe ich irg nen Ohrwurm
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich den höre und wenn es auch nur eine Verarsche ist, muss ich mir umbedingt das Lied hier reinziehen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wn5TYgCPUo

RAMMSTEIN  



zorakh55 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich:
> 
> 1. Einen oder acht Menschen fangen
> 2. Auf Menschen draufhauen
> ...




GENAU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

ich bin zwar kein mikrowellenhersteller würde mich selbst aber als Mikrowelle anbieten falls eine benötigt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

> gründen wir die "kräutergebackenes ei"- ag smile.gif


bin ich dafür ersma alle kräuter ei nennen


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> naja mach mir meine mukke selber^^
> 
> www.virtualdj.com
> 
> nicht billig aber geil DDD



oja, VirtualDJ is das geilste was es gibt...

auch, um einfach nur so musik zu hörn...

ich hab itunes nur wegen meinem ipod und dafür, dass meine musik ordentlich aufgelistet ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> ich bin zwar kein mikrowellenhersteller würde mich selbst aber als Mikrowelle anbieten falls eine benötigt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn du ne gute unfallversicherung hast... *g*


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Best Song Ever!

und für unseren Nachschub an gewürzen

ROFLMAO


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Ha! hab hier, in bezug auf Affenhirn, das Sylvesterkotzerezept rausgekramt:

silvesterkotze=

Bailys, Asti, Eckes edelkirsch, Bärenfang

viel Spass


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gründen wir die "kräutergebackenes ei"- ag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte^^

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/?HINT=17


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

so bin ma pennorn

wenn ich morgen online komme, möchte ich mindestens seite 25!
das ich was zum lachen hab!

mfg

gn8


----------



## Sérâph!m (31. August 2008)

Hm *grübel*

Also, man nehme:

- 5 hartgekochte Eier
- geriebenen Parmesan
- gehackte, frische Gartenkräuter (Schnittlauch, Petersilie, Maggikraut und evtl noch etwas Rosmarin)
- 1 Tüte Manni-Fix für dicke Eier (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lg4Mpe9jBA)

Die gekochten Eier pellen und in eine gefettete Auflaufform geben. Die Tüte Manni-Fix für dicke Eier nach Packungsanleitung zubereiten und die gehackten Gartenkräuter hinzugeben. Dieses Gemisch nun gleichmäßig über die Eier verteilen und sie mit dem Parmesan bedecken. Bei 200 °C (Umluft) für ca. 15 Minuten überbacken, bis der Käse den gewünschten Bräunungsgrad erreicht hat. Bon Appettite!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> woher weisstn das? :>


schon mal ordendlich gesoffen und dabei alles reingeschüttet was du findest.

...


Nein???


ok sei froh das is schlimm


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Bitte^^
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/?HINT=17



hrhr nice, gleich ma rein gehen^^


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Bitte^^
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/?HINT=17



Brauchst du ein EI aus dem ModelViewer als Gruppenbild?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schon mal ordendlich gesoffen und dabei alles reingeschüttet was du findest.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



nö, ich schütts ja nur in meinen magen, und vermischs net in nem glas, da muss ich des nich mehr ansehen :>


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wn5TYgCPUo


Das ist natürlich besser.Aaaber es ist keine Verasche. Und es lockert nicht so schön auf. Zumindest lache ich bei Rammsteinn nicht.



Monoecus schrieb:


> Brauchst du ein EI aus dem ModelViewer als Gruppenbild??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar!


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Doppelpost

Doofes I-net!


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Bitte^^
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/?HINT=17



Todesneed bin dabei.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

restetrinken:

man nehme einen Masskrug, nehme aaaaalle gläser in denen noch was zu finden ist, kippe das zam, nehme einen W20 und der Loser tut mir leid


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/?HINT=17


 um da rein zu kommen brauch ichn my buffed profil oda?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

kann man dieser gebackenen ei grp beitreten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. wenn ja N33d aber mal voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> restetrinken:
> 
> man nehme einen Masskrug, nehme aaaaalle gläser in denen noch was zu finden ist, kippe das zam, nehme einen W20 und der Loser tut mir leid


mir auch 
boa geil ich hab noch met, bier, jägermeister und ficken zuhausen stehn liebe freunde ich besorg mir noch muskatnuss und geh dann 2 woche auf urlaub


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

was hab ich angestellt... ich wollte nur zum kochen anregen... unnu???


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

mein übelstes alkoholerlebnis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich inner bar... nach vielen bieren knallt mir eines auf n boden... kumpel hollt n lappen wischts auf und drückt den "saft" in ein glas... komisch braune Biersauce im glas... 

ich glaub weiter erzählen muss ich ned... ausser das sich mein innerstes nach aussen gewälzt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mir auch
> boa geil ich hab noch met, bier, jägermeister und ficken zuhausen stehn liebe freunde ich besorg mir noch muskatnuss und geh dann 2 woche auf urlaub


wenn du dir ´n kilo besorgst gehts ziemlich lange in urlaub xD


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mir auch
> boa geil ich hab noch met, bier, jägermeister und *ficken* zuhausen stehn liebe freunde ich besorg mir noch muskatnuss und geh dann 2 woche auf urlaub




*???*


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> was hab ich angestellt... ich wollte nur zum kochen anregen... unnu???


jetzt drogen alkohol und weiber ^^ is doch geil


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> kann man dieser gebackenen ei grp beitreten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich kann man da rein! Soll man sogar. UNd nein man braucht kein mybuffed Profil!


----------



## Larandera (31. August 2008)

hm...

also ganz einfach eig...der name sagt alles..

man nehme ein ei...lässt die schale dran...schmirrt man mit butter ein...kräuter drauf...und in den ofen damit...

also...so hat man ein kräutergebackenes ei...und das pic sieht dann genauso aus wie das rl ei..

viel spaß beim verzehr


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt drogen alkohol und weiber ^^ is doch geil



was braucht man mehr^^
ausser was zum grillen *g*


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das da oder das hier?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> was hab ich angestellt... ich wollte nur zum kochen anregen... unnu???



1. mir hunger
2. vielen leuten schöne gedanken beschert
und 3. einen ernuet verspammten threat geschaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber geil danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> *???*


dies sollte alle deine fragen beantworten mein junger padawan
http://www.partyschnaps.com/


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Ficken = Johannisbeerlikör


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Ficken = Johannisbeerlikör


und davon hatte ich 4 schachteln im keller jetzt noch 1ne muhaha und jetzt noch ne halbe hehe


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

das untere, also diue beschreibung vom ei


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man da rein! Soll man sogar. UNd nein man braucht kein mybuffed Profil!



und wie komm ich da rein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> was braucht man mehr^^
> ausser was zum grillen *g*




passende mucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "BBQ SONG" ftw

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=61677466


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

Wenn ich nur blöde Musik höre oder Lese würde ich am  Liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machen während der Sänger darunter ist.




LordofDemons schrieb:


> und davon hatte ich 4 schachteln im keller jetzt noch 1ne muhaha und jetzt noch ne halbe hehe



 DU hast 4 von MEINEN Charakteren im Keller?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> passende mucke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7BFAP0_0rg 
kommt find ich besser^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur blöde Musik höre oder Lese würde ich am  Liebsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


geh ins bett


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7BFAP0_0rg
> kommt find ich besser^^



kommt auf n musikgeschmack an...

aber n vale tudo BBQ... *träum* lustige jungs btw...


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> und wie komm ich da rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



myBuffed Profil^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

kann mich bitte jemand in die Gruppe mit dem Ei einladen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> kommt auf n musikgeschmack an...
> 
> aber n vale tudo BBQ... *träum* lustige jungs btw...


youtube vids bitte in den youtube threat sonst gibts noch n close für den tthreat hier


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> und wie komm ich da rein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> kann mich bitte jemand in die Gruppe mit dem Ei einladen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auf Gruppe beitretten klicken
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

reinkommen geht doch auch ohne mybuffedprofil...hab ich auch ned


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich erwarte schon sehnlich die verkaufszahlen von muskatnuss in verbindung mit krankenhauspatientenzunahme, sowie ein rekordumsatz von mikrowellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch..verkaufe Mikrowellen jeder Größe, in pink/lila/ shadowchic auch für die modewussten W´s unter uns!

Ansonsten mache ich mich mal auf, Muskat zu farmen.....der Bedarf soll steigen.

Und einen guten Arzt werde ich auch noch finden.
Wer hier jetzt flamed, wird instantshockgebanned.

Ich verabschiede mich aus diesem unheilvollen thread, bin ja leider kein char mit Reinigung.

Schlaft gut, probiert mein Pfannkuchenrezept. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von Seite 1. (Wird jede neue Flamme überzeugen, weil das prob ist ja, dass die Dinger anbacken, wenn Butter oder Margarine hinzugefügt wird). Und für alle *IIHBäh- Buttermilsch!*-> schmeckt man nicht heraus.

Besser als Omelette pür. Nur schön schockeln die Pfanne und mit Teller wenden, wenn man den *hochdiewerfunddie andereseiteuntenhabentaktik* nicht drauf hat.-> Übung, Übung, Madames et Monsieurs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> youtube vids bitte in den youtube threat sonst gibts noch n close für den tthreat hier



bei dem inhalt hier wunderts mich sowieso schon, dass der no net zu ist... o0 xD


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

Wollte ich eig noch zu nen Vorpost von mir packen....wohl etwas falsch gemacht xD.

Naja ich flieg jetzt mit meinen Netherdrachen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf meine Couch und guck noch bissl Fern also Bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bei dem inhalt hier wunderts mich sowieso schon, dass der no net zu ist... o0 xD



/sign

an die lieben moderatoren... das wird der neue Mittwochs-Threat für unter der woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Is ja kein MIMIMIMI Thread, das muss man nicht zumachen...

und F5-dauerfeuer-beschäftigte User flamen nicht woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sieht aus wien seepferdchen, dem große algen an den armen hängen...


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Is ja kein MIMIMIMI Thread, das muss man nicht zumachen...
> 
> und F5-dauerfeuer-beschäftigte User flamen nicht woanders
> 
> ...


genau

EIN THREAT IM GEBACKENES EI GRUPPE BITTE POSTEN


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auf Gruppe beitretten klicken
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/



danke sehr ich bin dabei

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht aus wien seepferdchen, dem große algen an den armen hängen...




pschschscht!

da spielt meine fantasie verrückt xD


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht aus wien seepferdchen, dem große algen an den armen hängen...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Ih, Kopfkino... seepferdchen... algen.... meerjungfrauenmänner mit dicken, langen.... haaren.... Bläh


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Um dem Thread wieder ein wenig Schwung zu geben. Was haltet ihr davon? ( Ich weiß das Ding ist sicher und da spinnt nur wieder einer, aber  eine Diskussion geht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,544088,00.html


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Bin dafür worum auch immer es geht


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Ih, Kopfkino... seepferdchen... algen.... meerjungfrauenmänner mit dicken, langen.... haaren.... Bläh



ich musst auch an n meerjungmann denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> genau
> 
> EIN THREAT IM GEBACKENES EI GRUPPE BITTE POSTEN



dieser threat ist super der hat potenzial zu über 100 seiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

morgen kommen bestimmt irgendwelche leute die auch noch ihren senf dazu geben wollen und spätestens mittwoch wenn server down ist platzt dieser threat eindeutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Ih, Kopfkino... seepferdchen... algen.... meerjungfrauenmänner mit dicken, langen.... haaren.... Bläh


is meerjungfrauenmänner nciht iwie ein wiederspruch in sich selbst ich mein Jungfrauen und männer also ehrlich

ähh frauen und männer in einem wort so genau^^


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Um dem Thread wieder ein wenig Schwung zu geben. Was haltet ihr davon? ( Ich weiß das Ding ist sicher und da spinnt nur wieder einer, aber  eine Diskussion geht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von was??

EDIT: Ich bekomm heute Nacht noch meine 200 Beiträge zusammen und in einer Woche hab ich b1ubb überholt!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons *zaaapp*

*BÄM*

so, aus etz, hier wird nicht ernst diskutiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> is meerjungfrauenmänner nciht iwie ein wiederspruch in sich selbst ich mein Jungfrauen und männer also ehrlich
> 
> ähh frauen und männer in einem wort so genau^^



jungfrauenmänner sind einfach frauen die wie männer aussehen, die wie frauen aussehen, und so weiter...


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Um dem Thread wieder ein wenig Schwung zu geben. Was haltet ihr davon? ( Ich weiß das Ding ist sicher und da spinnt nur wieder einer, aber  eine Diskussion geht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



von meerjungfrauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich bin einfach mal dafür in diesem threat können ja nur sinnvolle sachen entstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Um dem Thread wieder ein wenig Schwung zu geben. Was haltet ihr davon? ( Ich weiß das Ding ist sicher und da spinnt nur wieder einer, aber  eine Diskussion geht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Uups lLink vergessen. Ist jetzt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

gab doch auch mal nen ami, der gott verklagt hat? :O


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> von was??
> 
> EDIT: Ich bekomm heute Nacht noch meine 200 Beiträge zusammen und in einer Woche hab ich b1ubb überholt!!^^
> 
> ...


Nimm dir den Bloß nicht als Vorbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jungfrauenmänner sind einfach frauen die wie männer aussehen, die wie frauen aussehen, und so weiter...


das sind doch emos oder?

btw: welche kräuter es emos am liebsten - genau schnittlauch


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jungfrauenmänner sind einfach frauen die wie männer aussehen, die wie frauen aussehen, und so weiter...



mein erklärungsversuch 
jungfrauenmänner= männer die jungfrau sind und im meer leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gab doch auch mal nen ami, der gott verklagt hat? :O


Genau. AUch lustig:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,544088,00.html



> btw: welche kräuter es emos am liebsten - genau schnittlauch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Uups lLink vergessen. Ist jetzt dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer hat's erfunden? wir schweizer xD

und nebenbei xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


made my day... Schuhwärmerkatze


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Uups lLink vergessen. Ist jetzt dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Nimm dir den Bloß nicht als Vorbild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau nimm mich^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Um dem Thread wieder ein wenig Schwung zu geben. Was haltet ihr davon? ( Ich weiß das Ding ist sicher und da spinnt nur wieder einer, aber  eine Diskussion geht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich lese gerne was ihr hier schreibt aber das ist mir bissel zu viel um die uhrzeit hat jemand lust das kurz zusammen zu fassen? büdde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Mein Rettungssani hier im Skype kriegt die grad eine mittle schwere intellektuellenkrise @ schwarze löcher in genf

*quote Rettungssani*

"und wie bringt der jetzt schwarze löcher bzw Quantensingularitäten und Kräutereier gebacken zusammen???"


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> wer hat's erfunden? wir schweizer xD
> 
> und nebenbei xD
> 
> ...


die katze ist erstickt OHHH MEIN GOTT SIE HABEN SCHUHWÄRMERKATZE ERSTICKT
IHR SCHWEINE


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

@ jeya
mit ner mikrowelle?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> wer hat's erfunden? wir schweizer xD
> 
> und nebenbei xD
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       made my night  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht aus wien seepferdchen, dem große algen an den armen hängen...



Dann eben einen von dennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mach ich eig noch hier im Forum^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> also ich lese gerne was ihr hier schreibt aber das ist mir bissel zu viel um die uhrzeit hat jemand lust das kurz zusammen zu fassen? büdde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


klar wir haun n kräutergebackenes ei in n Masskrug wo wild alk reingeschüttet wurde und lassens von nem schwarzen loch mixen das ganze geben wir dann schuhwärmerkatze zu trinken die dann von nem rettungssani behandelt wird!.
oder so


----------



## sp4rkl3z (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die katze ist erstickt OHHH MEIN GOTT SIE HABEN SCHUHWÄRMERKATZE ERSTICKT
> IHR SCHWEINE



HAHHAHAHAHA... mich hats grad fast vom stuhl gehaun vor lachen xD

Schuhwärmerkatze sollte unser offizielles maskottchen in der (selbsthilfe)gruppe für gebackene eier werden


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> also ich lese gerne was ihr hier schreibt aber das ist mir bissel zu viel um die uhrzeit hat jemand lust das kurz zusammen zu fassen? büdde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da ist so eine Röhre unter Basel( Ein Teilchenbeschleuniger, falls dir das was sagt^^ ), der Teilchen auf knapp Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringt. Damit will man ein spezielles Teilchen nahcweisen. Ein Ami fürchtet jetzt aber, dass mini schwarze Löcher entstehen( was auch passieren wird) sich zusammenschließen( was unmöglich ist, weil sie sofort zerstrahlen würden und zuwenig Massen für Gravitation hätten) und dann die Welt aufsaugen(was ohen Loch auch nciht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Also hat er aus Panik den Ring verklagt^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> HAHHAHAHAHA... mich hats grad sat vom stuhlö gehaun vor lachen xD
> 
> Schuhwärmerkatze sollte unser offizielles maskottchen in der (selbsthilfe)gruppe für gebackene eier werden



aber nur, nachdem sie in der mikrowelle war!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Da ist so eine Röhre unter Basel( Ein Teilchenbeschleuniger, falls dir das was sagt^^ ), der Teilchen auf knapp Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringt. Damit will man ein spezielles Teilchen nahcweisen. Ein Ami fürchtet jetzt aber, dass mini schwarze Löcher entstehen( was auch passieren wird) sich zusammenschließen( was unmöglich ist, weil sie sofort zerstrahlen würden und zuwenig Massen für Gravitation hätten) und dann die Welt aufsaugen(was ohen Loch auch nciht geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meins war besser


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Mein Rettungssani hier im Skype kriegt die grad eine mittle schwere intellektuellenkrise @ schwarze löcher in genf
> 
> *quote Rettungssani*
> 
> "und wie bringt der jetzt schwarze löcher bzw Quantensingularitäten und Kräutereier gebacken zusammen???"






Grüne schrieb:


> @ jeya
> mit ner mikrowelle?



bin schon zur stelle was soll ich tuen?


achja @ LordofDemons 
Zitat: die katze ist erstickt OHHH MEIN GOTT SIE HABEN SCHUHWÄRMERKATZE ERSTICKT
IHR SCHWEINE
schau mal unten in meiner sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG MIkrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

klar wir haun n kräutergebackenes ei in n Masskrug wo wild alk reingeschüttet wurde und lassens von nem schwarzen loch mixen das ganze geben wir dann schuhwärmerkatze zu trinken die dann von nem rettungssani behandelt wird!.
oder so


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> bin schon zur stelle was soll ich tuen?
> 
> 
> achja @ LordofDemons
> ...


da sollte ein denkwürdiges zitat von mir stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> HAHHAHAHAHA... mich hats grad fast vom stuhl gehaun vor lachen xD
> 
> Schuhwärmerkatze sollte unser offizielles maskottchen in der (selbsthilfe)gruppe für gebackene eier werden


Das richte ich direkt mal ein!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da sollte ein denkwürdiges zitat von mir stehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 "klar wir haun n kräutergebackenes ei in n Masskrug wo wild alk reingeschüttet wurde und lassens von nem schwarzen loch mixen das ganze geben wir dann schuhwärmerkatze zu trinken die dann von nem rettungssani behandelt wird!.
oder so " 

sowas?^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Rettungssani verweist in bezug auf schuhwärmerkatze auf Schrödingers Katze... daher bedarf sie keiner behandlung....


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "klar wir haun n kräutergebackenes ei in n Masskrug wo wild alk reingeschüttet wurde und lassens von nem schwarzen loch mixen das ganze geben wir dann schuhwärmerkatze zu trinken die dann von nem rettungssani behandelt wird!.
> oder so "
> 
> sowas?^^


wär perfekt sinnlos und denkwürdig aber nimm lieber das hier

" " fertig


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar wir haun n kräutergebackenes ei in n Masskrug wo wild alk reingeschüttet wurde und lassens von nem schwarzen loch mixen das ganze geben wir dann schuhwärmerkatze zu trinken die dann von nem rettungssani behandelt wird!.
> oder so



eine nette möglichkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



zorakh55 schrieb:


> Da ist so eine Röhre unter Basel( Ein Teilchenbeschleuniger, falls dir das was sagt^^ ), der Teilchen auf knapp Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringt. Damit will man ein spezielles Teilchen nahcweisen. Ein Ami fürchtet jetzt aber, dass mini schwarze Löcher entstehen( was auch passieren wird) sich zusammenschließen( was unmöglich ist, weil sie sofort zerstrahlen würden und zuwenig Massen für Gravitation hätten) und dann die Welt aufsaugen(was ohen Loch auch nciht geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke sehr 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=K8ZQGgYMsNs zum thema katzen noch mit untermalung


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Rettungssani verweist in bezug auf schuhwärmerkatze auf Schrödingers Katze... daher bedarf sie keiner behandlung....


da is nix


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

dann hier nochmal: Schrödingers katze:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schr%C3%B6dingers_Katze


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> also ich lese gerne was ihr hier schreibt aber das ist mir bissel zu viel um die uhrzeit hat jemand lust das kurz zusammen zu fassen? büdde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht eigentlich nur darum, ein Rezept aus WoW kulinarisch am besten gelungen nachzubacken. Das Kräutereirezept.
Und dann um Rezeptvorschläge.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da sollte ein denkwürdiges zitat von mir stehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn der threat auf 25 seiten kommt darfst du mir ein schönes schicken dass ersetzt dann das aus meiner sig okay

also schick mir dann einfach den link von dem das dir am besten gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Chillers, das war jetzt sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich nur darum, ein Rezept aus WoW kulinarisch am besten gelungen nachzubacken. Das Kräutereirezept.
> Und dann um Rezeptvorschläge.



danke hab aber nur den artikel gemeint bin ja schon seit seite 12 hier und mach den threat ganz ganz ganz groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt: geil 150 beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> wenn der threat auf 25 seiten kommt darfst du mir ein schönes schicken dass ersetzt dann das aus meiner sig okay
> 
> also schick mir dann einfach den link von dem das dir am besten gefällt
> 
> ...



haha, wenn der thread jetzt immer größer wird machen sich dann alle signs vom lord? xD


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Ich müsste mal aufs Klo...

Aber bis ich wieder da bin muss ich 2 Seiten aufholen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich machen??


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

ich geh mir jetzt mal n würstchen aufn grill legen


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Nimm ne Flasche Oomkin!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha, wenn der thread jetzt immer größer wird machen sich dann alle signs vom lord? xD


so soll das sein


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich geh mir jetzt mal n würstchen aufn grill legen



umgedrehter einkaufswagen?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha, wenn der thread jetzt immer größer wird machen sich dann alle signs vom lord? xD


hach zum schluss macht ihr noch ne gruppe zu meinen ehren auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha, wenn der thread jetzt immer größer wird machen sich dann alle signs vom lord? xD



aber ich werde der erste sein muhahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Monoecus schrieb:


> Ich müsste mal aufs Klo...
> 
> Aber bis ich wieder da bin muss ich 2 Seiten aufholen...
> 
> ...




guter tipp: RENNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!111111elfelf elf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Nimm ne Flasche Oomkin!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nenn mich nicht Oomkin!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> umgedrehter einkaufswagen?^^


schnee im sommer?


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Ich hab so nen japangrill für auf den tisch stellen vom aldi... die sind toll


ach ja, kennt das wer: http://www.youtube.com/user/watchtheguild?ob=4


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

gut ich geh dann off und schau mal morgenob die 100 seiten geknackt sind^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> aber ich werde der erste sein muhahah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha war der erste xD


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> umgedrehter einkaufswagen?^^



ich will auch was essen aber diese belustigung hier ist viel wertvoller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schnee im sommer?



wenns gefällt schon o0


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (31. August 2008)

Ihr seid doch krank!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

so ich geh jetzt auch mal pennen morgen werd ich dann mal in aller ruhe nach ner LordofDemons gruppe suchen und nochmal was hier drin posten bevormich ein Mod bannt. ok Gn8 @all


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Chillers, das war jetzt sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt


Will nicht für noch mehr Unfälle verantwortlich sein, und trifft doch den Kern, oder? 

Ich übe mich eben grade in Diplomatie und den Kopf aus Schlinge ziehen. Hehe! Bin doch Schurke/Mage, die machen sich gerne was aus Stäubchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Schulligung Monoecus, in anbetracht der uhrzeit, den nachwirkungen der goiaparty gestern ancht und der tatsache dass mein Freund mich auch Oomkin trainiert hat hab ichs verplant 

*auf die knie Fall* kannst du mir noch mal verzeihen grosse mächtige manavolle eule?


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Ich hab so nen japangrill für auf den tisch stellen vom aldi... die sind toll
> 
> 
> ach ja, kennt das wer: http://www.youtube.com/user/watchtheguild?ob=4


Aber hoffentlich ohne Kohle sondern mit Strom:
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=710932


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich geh jetzt auch mal pennen morgen werd ich dann mal in aller ruhe nach ner LordofDemons gruppe suchen und nochmal was hier drin posten bevormich ein Mod bannt. ok Gn8 @all



bye und guden appo beim grillen XD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenns gefällt schon o0


hervorangend der 2te der mich in seiner sigi verewigt


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sry doppelpost -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch krank!



un weiter?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch krank!


und stolz darauf


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha war der erste xD



so ich habs auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich geh jetzt auch mal pennen morgen werd ich dann mal in aller ruhe nach ner LordofDemons gruppe suchen und nochmal was hier drin posten bevormich ein Mod bannt. ok Gn8 @all



gute auch wenn du dann vllt mal weg bist aber beehre uns gerne weiter jetzt ahb ich was zu essen geholt also ich habe zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt: ich bin so imba ich mach doppelpost auf 2 seiten muhahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Juuuuhungs! Was isn jetzt los?
alle am "the guild" gucken oder wie?

ach ja, sind hier auch noch mädels online? 
*alleinefühlt* obwohl, mädchen kommen eig ned auf so nen scheiss


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

ich war grad nochmal n ei legen aber es roch anders als das kräutergebackene als cih dann den silberfisch der neben mira ufm BD gesessen is gefragt hab wieso das anders riecht meinte der nur "42" ... komische welt!


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

20 Seiten haben wir. Bald ist der Mittwochsthread eingeholt. Naja ich verabschiede mich auch mal für heute.
Gn8 @all


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich war grad nochmal n ei legen aber es roch anders als das kräutergebackene als cih dann den silberfisch der neben mira ufm BD gesessen is gefragt hab wieso das anders riecht meinte der nur "42" ... komische welt!



du bist iwie komisch.... ich mag dich xD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

hier mal meine pizza liegt seit nem halben jahr aufm tisch 
http://z0r.de/?id=304


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

lauter weichkräutereier


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

also 20 seiten haben wir schon geschafft also ganz ehrlich ich werde mir diesen threat also lesezeichen machn und am mittwoch mal schauen ob der threat platzt oder noch nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> also 20 seiten haben wir schon geschafft also ganz ehrlich ich werde mir diesen threat also lesezeichen machn und am mittwoch mal schauen ob der threat platzt oder noch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja der thread hat scho was xD


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich war grad nochmal n ei legen aber es roch anders als das kräutergebackene als cih dann den silberfisch der neben mira ufm BD gesessen is gefragt hab wieso das anders riecht meinte der nur "42" ... komische welt!





Grüne schrieb:


> du bist iwie komisch.... ich mag dich xD



/sign ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt: sorry für doppelpost aber ich bin dudu ich sag nur 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QMfeS88J08


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

hier mal n selbstprträääää von mir is recht gut getroffen auch die farben passen
http://z0r.de/?id=311


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hier mal meine pizza liegt seit nem halben jahr aufm tisch
> http://z0r.de/?id=304



haste angst, weil die sich bewegt und willst sie net essen, oder bewegte die sich erst nach nem halben jahr ?^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ei


----------



## Ghost305 (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Jeder, der schon mal Kochkunst geskillt hat, kennt doch dieses oben genannte Rezept.
> Und mal ehrlich: Klingt das nicht lecker?
> 
> Aaaaaber: wie kann man das im RL zubereiten? Ich habe zwar schon einige Idden, aber ich komm noch nicht richtig auf den perfekten Nenner.
> ...




Also ich bin jetzt kein Koch aber man muss auch kein genie dafür sein um darauf zukommen....wie der name schon sagt kräutergebackenes ei...das sind eigentlich EINGELEGTE eier in kräutern die man normal kaufen kann haben die leute früher auch noch selbst eingelegt....was aber vlt möglich wäre wenn du ganz einfach ein Ei kochst und in das kochwasser vlt noch frische kräuter usw hinzugiebst würde mich nicht wundern wenn das ei später nach kräutern schmecken würde...anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen nen gekochtes ei brauchst du aufjedenfall schonmal...müsste man einfach ausprobieren ob man das dann nochmal backen kann mit kräutern probiers aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

WEr meldet sich freiwllig nen Wikipediaeintrag zu verfassen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> WEr meldet sich freiwllig nen Wikipediaeintrag zu verfassen?



stupidedia ist besser, da gehörts auch eher hin ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

woran erinnert mich das

für alle dies nicht sehn nochmal 
[attachment=4520:452px_Oeufs002b.jpg]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ghost, das ist die langweilige variante. wir machens laut LordofDemons so:


wir haun n kräutergebackenes ei in n Masskrug wo wild alk reingeschüttet wurde und lassens von nem schwarzen loch mixen das ganze geben wir dann schuhwärmerkatze zu trinken die dann von nem rettungssani behandelt wird!.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

erinnert mich an 
http://image.hanbitbook.co.kr/cover/_b_7648.gif


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt kein Koch aber man muss auch kein genie dafür sein um darauf zukommen....wie der name schon sagt kräutergebackenes ei...das sind eigentlich EINGELEGTE eier in kräutern die man normal kaufen kann haben die leute früher auch noch selbst eingelegt....was aber vlt möglich wäre wenn du ganz einfach ein Ei kochst und in das kochwasser vlt noch frische kräuter usw hinzugiebst würde mich nicht wundern wenn das ei später nach kräutern schmecken würde...anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen nen gekochtes ei brauchst du aufjedenfall schonmal...müsste man einfach ausprobieren ob man das dann nochmal backen kann mit kräutern probiers aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immer wieder lustig, wenn man so eindeutig seiht, dass jemand nur den ersten Post gelesen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons, da hab ich auch was:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyueaKT-stI


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Ghost305 schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt kein Koch aber man muss auch kein genie dafür sein um darauf zukommen....wie der name schon sagt kräutergebackenes ei...das sind eigentlich EINGELEGTE eier in kräutern die man normal kaufen kann haben die leute früher auch noch selbst eingelegt....was aber vlt möglich wäre wenn du ganz einfach ein Ei kochst und in das kochwasser vlt noch frische kräuter usw hinzugiebst würde mich nicht wundern wenn das ei später nach kräutern schmecken würde...anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen nen gekochtes ei brauchst du aufjedenfall schonmal...müsste man einfach ausprobieren ob man das dann nochmal backen kann mit kräutern probiers aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL mal wieder wer der BTT postet 
werde einer von uns lese diese 20 seiten und unterhalt dich mit + trete der besten gruppe der welt bei
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/



Grüne schrieb:


> stupidedia ist besser, da gehörts auch eher hin ^^



/sign

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Schulligung Monoecus, in anbetracht der uhrzeit, den nachwirkungen der goiaparty gestern ancht und der tatsache dass mein Freund mich auch Oomkin trainiert hat hab ichs verplant
> 
> *auf die knie Fall* kannst du mir noch mal verzeihen grosse mächtige manavolle eule?



klar, war doch nur ein spaß^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

fein *vogelfutter hinhalt*


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> stupidedia ist besser, da gehörts auch eher hin ^^



wer schreibt den artikel??


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, wenn man so eindeutig seiht, dass jemand nur den ersten Post gelesen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab schon gesagt unbedingt alles lesen und grp beitreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> fein *vogelfutter hinhalt*


aber nich das teure


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> fein *vogelfutter hinhalt*



gib ihm lieber n ei^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

alle zusammen würd ich sagen und DU stellst des hoch


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gib ihm lieber n ei^^


ich hab 2 (reimt sich)


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

n ei? des muss er selber legen


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> hab schon gesagt unbedingt alles lesen und grp beitreten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube wenn man nicht die letzten 20 seiten liest würde man uns für verrückt halten...  hm wobei tut man auch nach 20 seiten lesen noch^^


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (31. August 2008)

4 handelsübliche Eier aufschlagen, in einen Mixbehälter geben. Dazu einen Schuß Milch. Jetzt ein klein wenig Salz, frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer, etwas Maggi Fondor und Maggi Würzmischung 3. Eine Winzigkeit Knoblauchpulver und ein Tick frisch gemahlener Cayennepfeffer und ein Hauch frisch gemahlene Chilliflocken. Man gebe noch einen Schuß Mineralwasser mit viel Kohlensäure hinzu. Dann das ganze mit dem Elektroquirl auf höchster Stufe leicht schaumig schlagen und dann ab damit als Rührei in die vorgeheitzte Pfanne. Wichtig, nur kleine Mengen Würze nehmen; wenns beim probieren vorm in die Pfanne geben verwürzt ist hilft meist nur noch 1-2 weitere Eier hinzuzugeben....

Das enn ich kräutergebackenes Ei... ok ist zwar nicht gebacken aber was solls^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

und was sich reimt ist gut


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Eyo Captn Jack ich glaube mein Gehirn is weg, dem Sergant fehlt das linke EI gibt mir seins dann hab ich 3 Eyo Captn Jack!


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Ich fange an:
( der Stupedia Beitrag)
Es war einmal ein kleines Ei...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> alle zusammen würd ich sagen und DU stellst des hoch



/sign 

wir brauchen eben jemand der sich anmeldet bzw es schon ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

und der nächste nur-anfangs-post-leser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Eyo Captn Jack ich glaube mein Gehirn is weg, dem Sergant fehlt das linke EI gibt mir seins dann hab ich 3 Eyo Captn Jack!



ahaha^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

soi ch geh jetzt ech schlafen hier noch mal n sigiwürdiger post

 	Eyo Captn Jack ich glaube mein Gehirn is weg, dem Sergant fehlt das linke EI gibt mir seins dann hab ich 3 Eyo Captn Jack!

ok jetzt in die falle

Gn8 @ all


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

zorakh, nkeine geschichte, einen ernsthaften artikel, über die unbilen die so ein aaarmes kräutergebackenes ei aushalten muss und siene treue fangemeinde


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube wenn man nicht die letzten 20 seiten liest würde man uns für verrückt halten...  hm wobei tut man auch nach 20 seiten lesen noch^^



auf jeden fall und das ist gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich sehs schon kommen bald sind wir bei ard oder so in den nachrichten so von wegen die jungend von heute und so ein zeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> wir brauchen eben jemand der sich anmeldet bzw es schon ist oder?
> 
> ...


Ich bin schon angemeldet


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> soi ch geh jetzt ech schlafen hier noch mal n sigiwürdiger post
> 
> Eyo Captn Jack ich glaube mein Gehirn is weg, dem Sergant fehlt das linke EI gibt mir seins dann hab ich 3 Eyo Captn Jack!
> 
> ...


gn8



zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon angemeldet


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
super naja also vllt sollte man die entstehung dazu schreiben oder so?

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith sagt: das muss auch rein:
klar wir haun n kräutergebackenes ei in n Masskrug wo wild alk reingeschüttet wurde und lassens von nem schwarzen loch mixen das ganze geben wir dann schuhwärmerkatze zu trinken die dann von nem rettungssani behandelt wird!.
oder so


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon angemeldet



wo denn??

sry, hab ca. 1,5 seiten nich mitbekommen, war auf klo...


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

sch....e, kreativität ist vollkommen flöten gegangen... ebenso fingerkoordination undsoweiter


----------



## Mofeist (31. August 2008)

wtf schon 22 seiten aber i-wie isses geil xD


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

eulchen, wir schriben einen wikipedia eintrag... oder doch des andre?


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> wo denn??
> 
> sry, hab ca. 1,5 seiten nich mitbekommen, war auf klo...


LOL. 1,5Seiten auf dem Klo verpasst

Bei Stupedia. Wir wollen einen Artikel verfassen!

@jeya: Das mit der geschihte war auch nur ein Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Bin erstmal off. Entweder meldet sich wer anderes an, oder ihr wartet mit hochladen bis morgen! Gn8


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> eulchen, wir schriben einen wikipedia eintrag... oder doch des andre?



irgendwohin, wo wir noch mehr leute für so nen sch... önes ei begeistern können xD


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> wo denn??
> 
> sry, hab ca. 1,5 seiten nich mitbekommen, war auf klo...



http://stupidedia.org/stupi/Hauptseite

wir brauchen einen artikel zu diesem denkwürdigen threat und dem rezept

achja das war aber eine lange sitzung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir fällt grad auf dass ich einen direkten Liferanten für das Kräutergebackene Ei habe... Muahahaha! ich bins halt immer noch! obwohl... ob so ein undead kochen kann?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> eulchen, wir schriben einen wikipedia eintrag... oder doch des andre?



wikipedia bringt eh nix, weil es nach paar minuten oder spätestens heute mittag gelöscht wird...

also schreibt es in Stupidedia...

da muss man nichtmal angemeldet sein...


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> wikipedia bringt eh nix, weil es nach paar minuten oder spätestens heute mittag gelöscht wird...
> 
> also schreibt es in Stupidedia...
> 
> da muss man nichtmal angemeldet sein...


Man sollte aber und ich bin. Sonst kann man nicht die "Änderungsrechte" bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

gut... aber miene kreativität reicht nicht mehr für den eintrag.... helft mir... wie bauen wir den auf, was wohin undsoweiter


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> irgendwohin, wo wir noch mehr leute für so nen sch... önes ei begeistern können xD



aufjeden fall wir müssen noch mehr anhänger für unsere gruppe finden und dann reißen wir die weltherrschaft an uns
aber damit warten wir bis morgen bis wieder alle da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> aufjeden fall wir müssen noch mehr anhänger für unsere gruppe finden und dann reißen wir die weltherrschaft an uns
> aber damit warten wir bis morgen bis wieder alle da sind
> 
> 
> ...


psssccccchhht , nicht alle unsere pläne verraten xD


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

ich hab die letzte stunde damit verbracht die letzten 14 seiten nachzulesen... aber mit Tränen in den Augen (vom Lachen) is das gar net so einfach....
zu geil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Verteilt die Eier auf euren Servern!!!

MUahahahaaaaaHiiiiaaaaHAHAHAHAAAAA *brutalstwahnsinnige lache*


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber und ich bin. Sonst kann man nicht die "Änderungsrechte" bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://stupidedia.org/stupi?title=Kr%C3%A4...amp;action=edit


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> gut... aber miene kreativität reicht nicht mehr für den eintrag.... helft mir... wie bauen wir den auf, was wohin undsoweiter



bah ich kann so spät abends/früh morgens net mehr denken.^^


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> http://stupidedia.org/stupi?title=Kr%C3%A4...amp;action=edit


Früher(als ich mich angemeldet habe) war das noch anders. Na was solls. Besser für uns xD


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ich au ned, deswegen ja... oder wollen wir morgen wieterarbeiten?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> psssccccchhht , nicht alle unsere pläne verraten xD


ok ich sags der edith die macjt was dagegen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



sunrise82 schrieb:


> ich hab die letzte stunde damit verbracht die letzten 14 seiten nachzulesen... aber mit Tränen in den Augen (vom Lachen) is das gar net so einfach....
> zu geil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*verbeugen* danke danke aber nicht für verrückt halten und außerdem sofrt unserer geilen grupüpe beitreten

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

als ob uns jemand für verrückt hält... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

mach ich doch glatt.. falls ich es hinkrieg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

je mehr ich unser aller schreibfehler begutachte umsomehr fällt mir auf... wir hamse nimmer alle, sollten eigentloch echt langsam schlafen, was machen die andern threads eigentlich, warum ist in meinem energiedrink nochwas drin, noch drei stunden bis ich losfahren und meinen freund von der arbeit abholen kann, ich darf meinen schlüssel nicht vergessen und ich habe überhaupt keine eier im kühlschrank.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

sagt mal sind eingenglich die betaserver down oder habt ihr keinen key und keine lust mehr zu farmen oder warum sind hier immerhin ca5 leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> je mehr ich unser aller schreibfehler begutachte umsomehr fällt mir auf... wir hamse nimmer alle, sollten eigentloch echt langsam schlafen, was machen die andern threads eigentlich, warum ist in meinem energiedrink nochwas drin, noch drei stunden bis ich losfahren und meinen freund von der arbeit abholen kann, ich darf meinen schlüssel nicht vergessen und ich habe überhaupt keine eier im kühlschrank.



mir würden meine eier im kühlschrank leid tun xD


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

kein bock mehr zum questen, mikro


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> sagt mal sind eingenglich die betaserver down oder habt ihr keinen key und keine lust mehr zu farmen oder warum sind hier immerhin ca5 leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



keinen beta key, keine lust grad wow zu zocken, aber zu wach um zu schlafen, jedoch zu müde um zu denken... also dümpel ich vor mich hin im forum xD


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

meine eier ja auch *an die eierstöcke denk*


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> sagt mal sind eingenglich die betaserver down oder habt ihr keinen key und keine lust mehr zu farmen oder warum sind hier immerhin ca5 leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



5 Leute, die schon über 20 Seiten vollgeschrieben haben... wuhaha


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ausserdem muss ich wachbleiben... ich...muss...wachchrchrchrchr


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> mach ich doch glatt.. falls ich es hinkrieg..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/



jeya schrieb:


> je mehr ich unser aller schreibfehler begutachte umsomehr fällt mir auf... wir hamse nimmer alle, sollten eigentloch echt langsam schlafen, was machen die andern threads eigentlich, warum ist in meinem energiedrink nochwas drin, noch drei stunden bis ich losfahren und meinen freund von der arbeit abholen kann, ich darf meinen schlüssel nicht vergessen und ich habe überhaupt keine eier im kühlschrank.



na dann aber schnell welche gekauft sonst wird das nix mit der weltherrschaft

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ausserdem muss ich wachbleiben... ich...muss...wachchrchrchrchr



*jeyaaufweck* sieh nach vorne, seite 25 ist so nahe... xD


----------



## Terratec (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> je mehr ich unser aller schreibfehler begutachte umsomehr fällt mir auf... wir hamse nimmer alle, sollten eigentloch echt langsam schlafen, was machen die andern threads eigentlich, warum ist in meinem energiedrink nochwas drin, noch drei stunden bis ich losfahren und meinen freund von der arbeit abholen kann, ich darf meinen schlüssel nicht vergessen und ich habe überhaupt keine eier im kühlschrank.


Ok, du nimmst den Energydrink, machst das Fenster auf, bewegst den Arm nach hinten und ganz schnell nach vorne (Hand aufmachen nicht vergessen, sonst gibts ne Sauer*ei*). Danach nimmst du einen Wecker/dein Handy und stellst die Uhrzeit ein. Dann kannst du dich ins Bett lesen und schlafen. Aber davor machst du noch den Eintrag fertig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

naja also ich denke irgend ein mod wird sich denken: boah was für ein super ittwochsthreat
oder: so ein sche*** gleich mal schließen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mal schauen was kommt 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wo krieg ich jetzt eier her??ß

*eule anstarr*

LOS, HINSETZEN UND LEGEN!


----------



## Xaatter (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Jeder, der schon mal Kochkunst geskillt hat, kennt doch dieses oben genannte Rezept.
> Und mal ehrlich: Klingt das nicht lecker?
> 
> Aaaaaber: wie kann man das im RL zubereiten? Ich habe zwar schon einige Idden, aber ich komm noch nicht richtig auf den perfekten Nenner.
> ...


Was für eine blöde Frage. Ich meine was kommt als nächstes? Spinnenkuchen? Da brauch ich nicht mal den 2.Post lesen um zu sehen, dass der Thread untergehen wird. Das der Thread noch offen ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> wo krieg ich jetzt eier her??ß
> 
> *eule anstarr*
> 
> LOS, HINSETZEN UND LEGEN!



ansonsten ... aus der form raus und *schnippschnapp*


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Xaatter schrieb:


> Was für eine blöde Frage. Ich meine was kommt als nächstes? Spinnenkuchen? Da brauch ich nicht mal den 2.Post lesen um zu sehen, dass der Thread untergehen wird. Das der Thread noch offen ist...


*brüll* rofl *mit Faus auf Boden hau*


Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> wo krieg ich jetzt eier her??ß
> 
> *eule anstarr*
> 
> LOS, HINSETZEN UND LEGEN!



sry, bin ein männlein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ok, du nimmst den Energydrink, machst das Fenster auf, bewegst den Arm nach hinten und ganz schnell nach vorne (Hand aufmachen nicht vergessen, sonst gibts ne Sauer*ei*). Danach nimmst du einen Wecker/dein Handy und stellst die Uhrzeit ein. Dann kannst du dich ins Bett lesen und schlafen. Aber davor machst du noch den Eintrag fertig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja und denk dran immer weiter berichten bald hgabenm wr 25 seiten dann ist das zitat in meiner sig auch begründet 
(für alle die nich so lang da sind ich hab gesagt bei 25 seiten nehm ich das zitat von LoD auf in meine sig)

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Supermittwochsthread... erstell an nem Samstag! ganz klar...


Und wenn ich mcih jetzt hinlege und lese... lese ich nicht lange... ich sitz hier eh schon bei festbeleuchtung, damit ich auch ja nicht wegknack... oh... könnt ja mal mukke anmachen


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> *brüll* rofl *mit Faus auf Boden hau*
> 
> 
> Made my Day
> ...



wieder ein exzellentes beispiel für nur 1. post leser^^


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> 5 Leute, die schon über 20 Seiten vollgeschrieben haben... wuhaha


Wie komsmt du auf 5?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Xaatter schrieb:


> Was für eine blöde Frage. Ich meine was kommt als nächstes? Spinnenkuchen? Da brauch ich nicht mal den 2.Post lesen um zu sehen, dass der Thread untergehen wird. Das der Thread noch offen ist...



guter tipp: KOPF--->TISCH
les dir den threat komplett durch dann whine hier rum wenn nicht geh einfach schlafen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Supermittwochsthread... erstell an nem Samstag! ganz klar...
> 
> 
> Und wenn ich mcih jetzt hinlege und lese... lese ich nicht lange... ich sitz hier eh schon bei festbeleuchtung, damit ich auch ja nicht wegknack... oh... könnt ja mal mukke anmachen



hm jeya da du eh müde bist... trink n red bull und n baldriantee, ich will ma wissen, welches zeug früher wirkt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Wie komsmt du auf 5?



für mehr bräuchte er seine 2. hand zum rechnen^^


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

dann hast du wohl die letztne 24 Seiten einfach mal übersprungen und hast überhaupt keine Ahnung @vorredner...
aber dann mitreden wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@xaatter

ihr tippt zu schnell... 1 seite weg, bevor ich antworten kann....


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Hier wird nicht gemimimit!

Wir sind die Lvl 70 kräutergebackenes Ei Elite!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> dann hast du wohl die letztne 24 Seiten einfach mal übersprungen und hast überhaupt keine Ahnung @vorredner...
> aber dann mitreden wollen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm ich hab gelesen+ fleißig mitgeschrieben? o0^^


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Supermittwochsthread... erstell an nem Samstag! ganz klar...
> 
> 
> Und wenn ich mcih jetzt hinlege und lese... lese ich nicht lange... ich sitz hier eh schon bei festbeleuchtung, damit ich auch ja nicht wegknack... oh... *könnt ja mal mukke anmachen*



*http://www.hardbase.fm*


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

baldrian hab ich ned, nur so nen nerventee mit passiflora und damiana... aber viel zu lasch gemischt -.-


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Wie komsmt du auf 5?


war nur ne schätzung von mir wenn man die 1.postleser mal weg lässt aber wir sind bestimmt schon 10
naja also 
Beschreibung
Kräutergebackenes Ei-Fans

Mitglieder 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ääähm... ich hab vollkommen vergessen zu rauchen... das passiert mir ned mal unterm zocken... eieiei


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ääähm... ich hab vollkommen vergessen zu rauchen... das passiert mir ned mal unterm zocken... eieiei



lol werben wir fürs ei: macht so verrückt, dass sie nicht mal mehr ans rauchen denken... wenn sie noch denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

sorry grüne brille...

habs editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> baldrian hab ich ned, nur so nen nerventee mit passiflora und damiana... aber viel zu lasch gemischt -.-


Dann kipp noch ein wenig spice rein. Ein schwarzees Loch und ein wenig Alc hinterher. Dann in die warmen Hsusschuhe . Und für die Beleutung sorgt die Mikrowelle


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

np und danke ;D


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ääähm... ich hab vollkommen vergessen zu rauchen... das passiert mir ned mal unterm zocken... eieiei



da ist es wieder hier dreht sich alles nur um eier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ääähm... ich hab vollkommen vergessen zu rauchen... das passiert mir ned mal unterm zocken... *eieiei*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

YEAH SEITE 25

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Dann kipp noch ein wenig spice rein. Ein schwarzees Loch und ein wenig Alc hinterher. Dann in die warmen Hsusschuhe . Und für die Beleutung sorgt die Mikrowelle



wenn du dann kaputt bist kommt das kätzchen und ruft den sanitäter?^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

aber der rwttungssani ist schon off gegangen... was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

WOHOOOO. 25 Seiten!!! PARTY!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> aber der rwttungssani ist schon off gegangen... was mach ich denn jetzt?



gute frage^^
iss n ei :>


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
seite 25 FTW


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Dann kipp noch ein wenig spice rein. Ein schwarzees Loch und ein wenig Alc hinterher. Dann in die warmen Hsusschuhe . Und für die Beleutung sorgt die Mikrowelle



bin schon da *tür auf und licht an mach*



Monoecus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 2 idioten ein gedanke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
edith sagt: schade die andere edith war schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

hehe.... GRATZI...

geh jetzt eine rauchen und wehe ihr seid dann net bei Seite 30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

hab dochh keine eier da... *meow*
und ich schneid mir auch keine ausm bauch


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gute frage^^
> iss n ei :>



sie hat doch keine *EIER* zu hause...


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

is aber schon geil, dass wir so weit gekommen sind xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> sie hat doch keine *EIER* zu hause...



schnipp, schnapp monoecus murmeln ab?^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

interessanterweise miente ich den anfangspost sogar ernst und hab erwarte dass er einfach als lächerlich überlesen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gute frage^^
> iss n ei :>




du bist gemein sie hat doch geschrieben dass sie keine eier mehr im kühlschrank hat aber geh doch zur tasnke die haben estimmt welche


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> sie hat doch keine *EIER* zu hause...



ich hätte eier aber die brauch ich noch sorry sind angewachsen



Grüne schrieb:


> is aber schon geil, dass wir so weit gekommen sind xD


 jop ich find uns auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Was is jetzt eigentlich mit dem Stupidedia-Eintrag??


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

das lässt mich an meine alte arbeit denken.. feinkostgrosshandel... konntest da lammhoden kaufen, auf bestellung....


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> interessanterweise miente ich den anfangspost sogar ernst und hab erwarte dass er einfach als lächerlich überlesen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, gab rezepte+ geistige ergüße én masse^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> interessanterweise miente ich den anfangspost sogar ernst und hab erwarte dass er einfach als lächerlich überlesen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja also mir hast du sehr viel spaß damit bereitet

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schnipp, schnapp monoecus murmeln ab?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wegs dem eintrag, den mach ma noch aber ich schaff des heut nimmer... dann wohl gruppenintern....


Ach ja: aufgabe für alle Eier-Fans: VERDRÄNGEN WIR DAS SPIDERSCHWEIN!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schnipp, schnapp monoecus murmeln ab?^^



nana lass den mal


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Spass... ja allerdings...
Und sogar brauchbare rezepte *mjamm*

aber denkst dran ich muss bis ca 5 druchhalten!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> wegs dem eintrag, den mach ma noch aber ich schaff des heut nimmer... dann wohl gruppenintern....
> 
> 
> Ach ja: aufgabe für alle Eier-Fans: VERDRÄNGEN WIR DAS SPIDERSCHWEIN!



gut 

ich bin jetzt mal si fies und glaub der eule die idee und würde sagen alle die sich uns anschließen schreiben unter ihr benutzter bild  Kräutergebackenes Ei


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> gut
> 
> ich bin jetzt mal si fies und glaub der eule die idee und würde sagen alle die sich uns anschließen schreiben unter ihr benutzter bild  Kräutergebackenes Ei



och nö, will bei meiner lauchcrew bleiben x)


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

mir is grad noch ein rezept eingefallen..mal gucken, ob ichs verlinken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wenn mir wer sagt wie das geht?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Spass... ja allerdings...
> Und sogar brauchbare rezepte *mjamm*
> 
> aber denkst dran ich muss bis ca 5 druchhalten!



ich werde versuchen dir beizu stehen

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

http://www.schuelervz.net/Groups/Overview/6bb800953da5ac57


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> mir is grad noch ein rezept eingefallen..mal gucken, ob ichs verlinken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt, wir ham die 30 seiten net gepackt :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> http://www.schuelervz.net/Groups/Overview/6bb800953da5ac57



svz stinkt, mir kommts da vor, als würden alle mit http://www.gangsta-schrift.ch.vu/  schreiben!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> wenn mir wer sagt wie das geht?



du must oben links auf den profil klicken dann da ganz unten auf profil ändern und da bei benutzerdefinierte beschreibun oder so
ist einfach das erste

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

wie wäre es mit Rezept: Sturmkoteletts
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden

Benötigt Kochkunst (300)

Benutzen: Lehrt Euch, wie man Sturmkoteletts zubereitet.


Sturmkoteletts
Benötigt Stufe 55

Benutzen: Lädt Euch mit Energie auf und schockt für die nächsten 30 Minuten gelegentlich nahe Gegner mit Blitzen.


Benötigt Grollhuffleisch, Zitteraal


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> verdammt, wir ham die 30 seiten net gepackt :>



naja also noch sind wir ja da und akiv also es gibt noch chancen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit Rezept: Sturmkoteletts
> Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
> 
> Benötigt Kochkunst (300)
> ...



1. sorry für fullquote
2. ich fin dunsere eier besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wiedermal sagt edith: sorry wegen doppelpost     aber ihr werdet langsamer und ich erst richtig wach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

naja.. net so ganz... aber ihr wisst was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

DAnke schön, habs gefunden... und den rest auch gleich editiert... kontaktiert mich, Freunde des Eis!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> naja.. net so ganz... aber ihr wisst was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nein eigentlich grade nicht sorry erklären bitte

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (31. August 2008)

BACK DIR EIN EIS   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> DAnke schön, habs gefunden... und den rest auch gleich editiert... kontaktiert mich, Freunde des Eis!



aber du hast ja noch gar kein userbild warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> BACK DIR EIN EIS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schon wieder jemand, der nur den ersten post liest??


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

naja. eigentlich wollt ihc das schöne rezept posten,
aber ich kriegs net hin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin heut zu müde um mich mit verlinkungen zu beschäftigen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> BACK DIR EIN EIS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    was willst du?????
wenn meinst du und warum schreibst du hier  offtopic ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

no pic because of: ich ahb den acc hier erst seit vorgestern oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt schon noch....

öhm... ich kram mal eines meiner katzenbilder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> naja. eigentlich wollt ihc das schöne rezept posten,
> aber ich kriegs net hin...
> 
> 
> ...



kopier doch einfach die URL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ach ja, idee für die nachspeise unseres menüs beim treffen der einatiker:

http://www.whirled.com/#whirleds-t_1411

stammt hiervon: http://threepanelsoul.com/view.php?date=2008-06-17


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

ich probiers... 

Rezept: Sturmkoteletts


cool....funzt ja...


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Ich geh erst schlafen, wenn wir die 50 Seiten voll haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ach ja, idee für die nachspeise unseres menüs beim treffen der einatiker:
> 
> http://www.whirled.com/#whirleds-t_1411
> 
> stammt hiervon: http://threepanelsoul.com/view.php?date=2008-06-17



gibts egtl auch leute mit ner eiphobie?^^


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> gibts egtl auch leute mit ner eiphobie?^^



Wieso sollte man Angst vor Eiern haben??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ei


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man Angst vor Eiern haben??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab keine ahnung.^^
aber um die uhrzeit hab ich sowas eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ach ja, idee für die nachspeise unseres menüs beim treffen der einatiker:
> 
> http://www.whirled.com/#whirleds-t_1411
> 
> stammt hiervon: http://threepanelsoul.com/view.php?date=2008-06-17



sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



sunrise82 schrieb:


> ich probiers...
> 
> Rezept: Sturmkoteletts
> 
> ...



auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Monoecus schrieb:


> Ich geh erst schlafen, wenn wir die 50 Seiten voll haben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hihes ziel aber denke das ist möglich wenn wir uns rannhalten schaffen wir das bis mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grüne schrieb:


> gibts egtl auch leute mit ner eiphobie?^^



jetzt bestimmt und ich denke nich gerade wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

In Teilen der Südsee gelten die Hinterleiber des Samoa-Palolowurms mit den darin enthaltenen Eiern (oder dem Sperma) als Delikatesse und Aphrodisiakum.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> In Teilen der Südsee gelten die Hinterleiber des Samoa-Palolowurms mit den darin enthaltenen Eiern (oder dem Sperma) als Delikatesse und Aphrodisiakum.



In weiten Teilen Deutschlands gilt sowas als ekelhaft :S


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> hihes ziel aber denke das ist möglich wenn wir uns rannhalten schaffen wir das bis mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was sage ich zu meinen Lehrern??


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> In Teilen der Südsee gelten die Hinterleiber des Samoa-Palolowurms mit den darin enthaltenen Eiern (oder dem Sperma) als Delikatesse und Aphrodisiakum.



woher bekommt man solches wissen? und warum zur hölle eigenet man es sich an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achso damit man nachts um 2:21 uhr was zu schreiben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



igiiiittttt


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Und was sage ich zu meinen Lehrern??



ich schreibe in einem wissenschaftsforum an meiner doktorarbeit über eier?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> woher bekommt man solches wissen? und warum zur hölle eigenet man es sich an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das steht im Wikipedia EI-ARTIKEL... wuhaha


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

So, bild oben, bin das lilane rechts...a ber warum geht mein gif avatar nicht?


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

hö?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ööhm... was soll das jetzt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDITH KAM GERADE REIN UND SCHRIE: 200ster BEITRAG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ööhm... was soll das jetzt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kapier ich irgendwie au net o0


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Oh it´s spam?

Yes yes it´s realy spam.

Wonderfull i love spam threads.

Oh thats good.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

er will den WaHnSiNn aus uns rauskitzeln


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

mit nem stock? o0


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

er hatangst dass wir beissen.... meinst du nicht auch dass er seeehr eiförmig aussioeht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Oh it´s spam?
> 
> Yes yes it´s realy spam.
> 
> ...



bist du nur hier, weil bei nachtschwärmer nix los ist?^^


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

gratzi @ monoecus


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich schreibe in einem wissenschaftsforum an meiner doktorarbeit über eier?



genau und den nobelpreis teilen wir uns dann



Monoecus schrieb:


> Das steht im Wikipedia EI-ARTIKEL... wuhaha


 okay cool ich less den vllt morgen oder so mal

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ööhm... was soll das jetzt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
GZ dann änder mal deine sig und mach die 200 grün

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

dachte sei stop smily sei auf den thread bezogen bis er das ihhhh reineditiert hat


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> gratzi @ monoecus



dangeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> GZ dann änder mal deine sig und mach die 200 grün



schon passiert...


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> bist du nur hier, weil bei nachtschwärmer nix los ist?^^



Yes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in the "nachtschwärmer" thread are nobody here


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> dachte sei stop smily sei auf den thread bezogen bis er das ihhhh reineditiert hat



aso^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

So hier nochmal die menükarte für ds einatikertreffen:

Vorspeise fehlt noch
Bekifftes Ei in einem Bett aus Psylopilzen in Cremesauce
dazu ... ähm... salat? *duck*
Zum Abschluss Bacon Ice Cream
Udn wer will Käse mit Whine,a ber die gehören dann nicht zu uns...

Und was trinken wir?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

wir trinken rohes eigelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube, da versucht jemand englisch zu sprechen...

LOL


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ööhm... was soll das jetzt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Melih schrieb:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dann gesele dich zu uns lese die letzten 28 seine und dann helfe uns seite 50 heute noch zu erreichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

ich bin kein Er, aber das nur mal am Rande...

und bevor du dir ein Urteil über andere erlaubst, solltest du erstmal alles lesen....


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

und der drink fehlt auchnoch

edith sagt das ich alles gelesen hab nur den bezug auf das oben erwähnt nicht herstellen konnte aufgrund leichter ermüdung und starker verdummung zu dieser zeit


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> So hier nochmal die menükarte für ds einatikertreffen:
> 
> Vorspeise fehlt noch
> Bekifftes Ei in einem Bett aus Psylopilzen in Cremesauce
> ...



LOL

Eiersalat^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> So hier nochmal die menükarte für ds einatikertreffen:
> 
> Vorspeise fehlt noch
> Bekifftes Ei in einem Bett aus Psylopilzen in Cremesauce
> ...


naja ich würde sagen EIERSALAT

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> dann gesele dich zu uns lese die letzten 28 seine und dann helfe uns seite 50 heute noch zu erreichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hier ist aber nur hinrloser spam beim nachtschwärmer diskutieren  wir über sehr wichtige themen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Sunrise, aus... wehe wenn das hier zu nem normalen thread verkommt....

ich hab immer noch keine musik angemacht o.O

@.@


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Eiersalat^^
> 
> ...



warum klöaust du mir immer meine ideen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hier ist aber nur hinrloser spam beim nachtschwärmer diskutieren  wir über sehr wichtige themen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zum beispiel??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hier ist aber nur hinrloser spam beim nachtschwärmer diskutieren  wir über sehr wichtige themen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 die weltherrschaft durch kräutergebackene eier mit alkohol unter pilz+ muskatnuss einfluß zu erringen ist nicht wichtig? :>


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

mach ich nicht...
ich mags bloß net, wenn man mir grundlos was an den Kopf knallt.. sorry


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Hirnlos?? HIRNLOS!!!


*heulwhineflenn* die hat meinen Thread beleidigt *Wuuuuaaahahahahajammer*


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hier ist aber nur hinrloser spam beim nachtschwärmer diskutieren  wir über sehr wichtige themen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dieser spam hier ist nicht sinnlos es gibt sogar schon eine gruppe und außerdem so sind bereits viele tolle ideen entstanden

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

nimm ein faules kräuterei und wirf, sind doch genug da xD


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> zum beispiel??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guck selber im thread dann siehste es aber es geht wenigstens niveau voller zu und unterhalten uns nicht über "eiersalat"#



@jeya


<---- ist männlich und nicht weiblich


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Sunrise, aus... wehe wenn das hier zu nem normalen thread verkommt....
> 
> ich hab immer noch keine musik angemacht o.O
> 
> @.@



*HardBase.FM - We aRe oNe!*


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> guck selber im thread dann siehste es aber es geht wenigstens niveau voller zu und unterhalten uns nicht über "eiersalat"



joa, ob man seine cousine heiratet, bzw mit 2 finninen schläft sind seeehr niveauvolle themen^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

*melih die Tür zeit*

für niveau sind wir nicht zuständig


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Hirnlos?? HIRNLOS!!!
> 
> 
> *heulwhineflenn* die hat meinen Thread beleidigt *Wuuuuaaahahahahajammer*



ruhig alles wird gut sie ist eine unwissende lass dir von ihr nichts sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

hier gehts auch um weitaus mehr als nur eiersalat


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> warum klöaust du mir immer meine ideen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tut mir leid mikrowelle... ...dafür bist du der star des threads^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> tut mir leid mikrowelle... ...dafür bist du der star des threads^^


 er ist nur nr 2, an das ei kommt keiner ran^^


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> *melih die Tür zeit*
> 
> für niveau sind wir nicht zuständig



wie heißt der spruch nochmal`?

"niveau ist keine handcreme"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@all ich bin männlich nicht weiblich -.-


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa, ob man seine cousine heiratet, bzw mit 2 finninen schläft sind seeehr niveauvolle themen^^



zeigs ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



jeya schrieb:


> *melih die Tür zeit*
> 
> für niveau sind wir nicht zuständig



genau aber ein bissel haben wir tritzdem  also ein BISSEL

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Es war doch so friedlich hier *unter eules Federkleid versteck* Im Namen der eier ruhe etz! *mimimimi*


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> tut mir leid mikrowelle... ...dafür bist du der star des threads^^


das nächste ziatat gibt antworten aber danke trotzdem



Grüne schrieb:


> er ist nur nr 2, an das ei kommt keiner ran^^



noch 10 posts dann hab ich dich  Monoecus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wie heißt der spruch nochmal`?
> 
> "niveau ist keine handcreme"



dafür kann man es mit füßen treten :O


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Es war doch so friedlich hier *unter eules Federkleid versteck* Im Namen der eier ruhe etz! *mimimimi*



Keine Angst, ich hab 400% rüssi bonus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mikrowelle: Du kriegst mich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wie heißt der spruch nochmal`?
> 
> "niveau ist keine handcreme"
> 
> ...



ddas mit dem männlich nicht weiblich ist auch an mit sorry aber ich hatte keine lust meinen post zu suchen und zu edith bescheid zu sagen sieht eh niemand hier mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ähm, ja... *naseputz* welcher drink wirds jetzt?

Affenhirn? Sylvesterkotze?
Allesdrinmass?

Klatschianischer Kaffee?

oh geil, haggard im rnd


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

ne, ich finde lord´s vorschlag revenge of the blowjob am besten xD


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich hab 400% rüssi bonus^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und 5% mehr zauber crit da machts baaam 
außerdem komme ich mit mage vorbei dann instantpyro und dann ciao  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich hab 400% rüssi bonus^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird dir nix bringen 

400% von 0 rüstung ist immernoch 0

denn

"von nix kommt nix"


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ähm, ja... *naseputz* welcher drink wirds jetzt?
> 
> Affenhirn? Sylvesterkotze?
> Allesdrinmass?
> ...


also das was wir dem pantofell wärmer katzenteil geben wollten doch mal ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> "von nix kommt nix"



woher soll dann niveau kommen? :>


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ach alles zusammen, dann kann man sichs aussuchen!


und:

BÄM for the win!

Bam Oida


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wird dir nix bringen
> 
> 400% von 0 rüstung ist immernoch 0
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt bin ich sauer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du durchgeknallte Nachtschwärmer-Tussi!!

Wenn du findest, dass dieser Thread nur aus Spam besteht, dann hör einfach auf mit zu spammen, OK?!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wird dir nix bringen
> 
> 400% von 0 rüstung ist immernoch 0
> 
> ...



ich finds toll wie leute es schaffen in einem threat in dem offtopic gepostet wird selbst dieses 2te topic zu verfehlen und immernoch offtopic zu posten
ganz großes kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

Bei uns heißt sowas Betonmaß...  

na denn prost..


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> woher soll dann niveau kommen? :>



weil hier noch ein wenig niveau ist aber ganz versteckt unter der erde


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wenn das melih ned freiwillig geht hol ich meinen frund, der ist mage und sheept es dann und dann is ruh weil dann gibet auch noch lammkotelettes... und schweinen kann der auch  und bald schildkröten


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> ich finds toll wie leute es schaffen in einem threat in dem offtopic gepostet wird selbst dieses 2te topic zu verfehlen und immernoch offtopic zu posten
> ganz großes kino
> 
> 
> ...



ach es hat hier ein off topic? dachte immer hier geht es um +1 im postcounter o0


@jeya?

wenn das melih ned freiwellig geht? kansnte das richtig formulieren? o0


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

AAAARGH *Tastatur zerbrech*


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> weil hier noch ein wenig niveau ist aber ganz versteckt unter der erde



aso, ich dachte dann bist du gekommen, hasts ausgegraben und weggeworfen o0
jetzt mal flamen beiseite, und wieder aufs wichtige konzentrieren: das ei^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ES GEHT UM DAS HEILIGE KRÄUTERGEBACKENE EI DU UNWISSENDES MANGAMÄNNCHEN MIT MÄDCHENBILD!

/ignore


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ES GEHT UM DAS HEILIGE KRÄUTERGEBACKENE EI DU UNWISSENDES MANGAMÄNNCHEN MIT MÄDCHENBILD!
> 
> /ignore



Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

kopf-->tisch
kopf-->tisch
kopf-->tisch
kopf-->tisch

MACHT ES WEG!


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ES GEHT UM DAS HEILIGE KRÄUTERGEBACKENE EI DU UNWISSENDES MANGAMÄNNCHEN MIT MÄDCHENBILD!
> 
> /ignore



das ist kein richtiges mädchenbild o0

wen ndu das bild anguckst dan nweiß du was das zu bedeuten hat ^^


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

genau zeigs ihr  @jeya...

recht haste


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach es hat hier ein off topic? dachte immer hier geht es um +1 im postcounter o0
> 
> 
> @jeya?
> ...



ich liebe es wenn dich der threat nervt dann VERZIEH DICH!!

/ignore Melih

für alle außer Melih    MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Mir vollkommen wurscht wer in deinen Hentai mit wem fickt, und wenn trolle  feen mit Pilzen vergewaltigen is mir das auch egal ICH WILL DICH HIER NICHT HABEN RAUS JETZT HI'MMELE'INOCHMAL


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das ist kein richtiges mädchenbild o0
> 
> wen ndu das bild anguckst dan nweiß du was das zu bedeuten hat ^^



LESBEN!!!

Was anderes kann ich da nich sehen!!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ES GEHT UM DAS HEILIGE KRÄUTERGEBACKENE EI DU UNWISSENDES MANGAMÄNNCHEN MIT MÄDCHENBILD!
> 
> /ignore






jeya schrieb:


> kopf-->tisch
> kopf-->tisch
> kopf-->tisch
> kopf-->tisch
> ...



/sign



boah wie man unruhe in unseren schönen threat bringen kann wenn du weiter machst Melih dann ist das hier bald ein whinethreat weil du dann urnoch whinen wirst



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vem0123 (31. August 2008)

finds ja echt spannend wir ir euch hier streitet aber das kann man auch privat machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Mir vollkommen wurscht wer in deinen Hentai mit wem fickt, und wenn trolle  feen mit Pilzen vergewaltigen is mir das auch egal ICH WILL DICH HIER NICHT HABEN RAUS JETZT HI'MMELE'INOCHMAL



Du sagst das, was ich auch sagen wollte, aber mir sind die passenden Worte nich eingefallen...


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

*Monoecus definitiv zustimm*


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Mir vollkommen wurscht wer in deinen Hentai mit wem fickt, und wenn trolle  feen mit Pilzen vergewaltigen is mir das auch egal ICH WILL DICH HIER NICHT HABEN RAUS JETZT HI'MMELE'INOCHMAL



da wird aber einer ziemlich aggresiv


ist schon witzig wie alle überregieren nur weil im nehm thread off topic betrieben wird und dann einer off topic macht udn sich alle aufregen


btw:

am besten ein getränk wo Ei drini st ....


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

*tiiieflufthol*

wie sind die lvl 70 Elite einatiker! wir werden uns von so einem mangafetischisten nicht aus der ruhe bringen lassen....

oder, eule? *sniff*


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Die Kräutergebackenes Ei-Fans sind immerhin schon 20 leute bald haben wir die weltherrschaft
muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vem0123 (31. August 2008)

lol^^


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!

HIER WAR ALLES FRIEDLICH, BIS DU GEKOMMEN BIST!!

DU EINGEBILDETES MANGA-FLITTCHEN!!


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

und auch baaald 50 seiten voll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> *tiiieflufthol*
> 
> wie sind die lvl 70 Elite einatiker! wir werden uns von so einem mangafetischisten nicht aus der ruhe bringen lassen....
> 
> oder, eule? *sniff*



sowas nennt man anime

btw bin halt ein anime fan aber kein Yuri oder hentai angucker <.<


ach und dmait es nicht so schlimm wird





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das kann man als getränk empfehlen!!!


eierpunsch!!!!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> da wird aber einer ziemlich aggresiv
> 
> 
> ist schon witzig wie alle überregieren nur weil im nehm thread off topic betrieben wird und dann einer off topic macht udn sich alle aufregen
> ...



na dass ist ja ne neue idee



jeya schrieb:


> *tiiieflufthol*
> 
> wie sind die lvl 70 Elite einatiker! wir werden uns von so einem mangafetischisten nicht aus der ruhe bringen lassen....
> 
> oder, eule? *sniff*



und mich fragt niemand?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

gaaanz ruhig eule, wird schon wieder.... * /ignore schenk*

lassen wir es links liegen... kümmern wir uns um das wesentliche.... *puh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> na dass ist ja ne neue idee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du un eule ham eh die gleichen ideen, da mus man nur einen fragen^^


----------



## wowman (31. August 2008)

Besonders lockerer Schokoladenkuchen 

    * Man nehme:

    * 2 Tassen Zucker
    * 1 3/4 Tassen Mehl
    * 3/4 Tasse Kakao
    * 1 1/2 Teelöffel Backpulver
    * 1 1/2 Teelöffel Natron
    * 1 Teelöffel Salz
    * 2 Eier
    * 1 Tasse Milch
    * 1/2 Tasse Öl
    * 2 Teelöffel Vanilleextrakt (oder 1 kleine Flasche Buttervanille)
    * 1 Tasse kochend heißes Wasser

  Schmeckt und macht glücklich !



      ¨¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
       ¨°º¤ø„¸  cooking  ¸„ø¤º°¨
       ¸„ø¤º°¨   rulez     ``°º¤ø„¸
      ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø&#65279;


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. August 2008)

naja egal, bin dann mal off leuts., gn8 @ all^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> sowas nennt man anime
> 
> btw bin halt ein anime fan aber kein Yuri oder hentai angucker <.<
> 
> ...



wir waren gerade am nachdenken als du kammst und hier unruhe gestiftet hast bitte geh doch einfach wieder dahin wo du her kommst oder ien fach in dein bett oder heanti manga oder sonst was schaun



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle du bist meine SChutzbarriere, steh direkt hinter dir...  nur das eule ist so schön kuschlig


----------



## Vem0123 (31. August 2008)

melih sagmal kann das seindas du eine blutelfe jägerin spielst?


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

nachti grüner


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> gaaanz ruhig eule, wird schon wieder.... * /ignore schenk*
> 
> lassen wir es links liegen... kümmern wir uns um das wesentliche.... *puh*



Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal was zu essen holen... bis gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Vem0123 schrieb:


> melih sagmal kann das seindas du eine blutelfe jägerin spielst?



nein wiso?


ach und geht mal wieder euren ei thema nach werd bei euren ei fetisch mitspielen


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> du un eule ham eh die gleichen ideen, da mus man nur einen fragen^^



stimmt



wowman schrieb:


> Besonders lockerer Schokoladenkuchen
> 
> * Man nehme:
> 
> ...



danke aber lese bitte nicht nur die erste seite oder so sondern alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Grüne Brille: gn8 bis morgen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vem0123 (31. August 2008)

kk sonst hätte ich dich vllt gekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (31. August 2008)

ich geh jetz auch erstmal schlafen.... ich wünsche euch noch eine ideenreiche nacht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gespannt, wieviel ich später nachlesen muss....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Vem0123 schrieb:


> kk sonst hätte ich dich vllt gekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein ich bin normalerweiße kein spamer aber das hier ist einfach zu lustig


neues getränk:

sch0k0shake ala eierdin


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> ich geh jetz auch erstmal schlafen.... ich wünsche euch noch eine ideenreiche nacht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin auch gespannt gn8 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inquisitus (31. August 2008)

omlett mit kräutern oO


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

1 post leser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowman (31. August 2008)

@Mikrowelle

Alle? Wann soll ich dann den Kuchen backen?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Inquisitus schrieb:


> omlett mit kräutern oO



1st post leser^^


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> sowas nennt man anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wo es recht hat hat es recht


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

*mikrowelle mit alufolie vollstopf, bis eule wieder da ist*


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Wisst ihr, was das geile an Opera ist??

Man kann hässliche Manga-Signaturen von andern Leuten wegblenden... WUHAHA!!


----------



## EliteOrk (31. August 2008)

Westfalleintopf: Lebendiges Schwein zusammen mit 1kg Okraschoten in den Mixer --> fertig


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

eule? 

*auf die alugefüllte mikrowelle zeigs*

machst du mal an? 

*hinter bleischirm in deckung geh


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> *mikrowelle mit alufolie vollstopf, bis eule wieder da ist*



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2369407/Experi...in_der_Alufolie ?



@eulenmonster


kann ich acuh mit deine baumkuschler kennidy family 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

warum sind hier plötzlich so viele erstpostleser? hat irgendein mod deren threat geschlossen oder was?

bitte lesst alles oder ga nichts sonst versteht ihr hier nichts

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Ohne salz? @ eintopf

klingt aber gut für zeltabenteuer


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> eule?
> 
> *auf die alugefüllte mikrowelle zeigs*
> 
> ...



was hast du jetzt gegen mich?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> eule?
> 
> *auf die alugefüllte mikrowelle zeigs*
> 
> ...



HILFE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

nüx... abr du bist viiiel stärke und kasst die umdrehen und auf *ziel* richten


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> was hast du jetzt gegen mich??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du sollst mich anmachen in mir ist alufolie aber lass bitte sonst geh ich kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> nüx... abr du bist viiiel stärke und kasst die umdrehen und auf *ziel* richten



das wird leider nix, mein gefieder brennt zu leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> nüx... abr du bist viiiel stärke und kasst die umdrehen und auf *ziel* richten



doch mach mich an ich opfer mich

*knopf hinhalt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2369407/Experi...in_der_Alufolie ?






da haben wir hier unser eigenes experiment video von und wenn du den thraed endlich mal lesen würdest kannst du auch mitspamen


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

aaausserdem...

is mir bissl langweilig gworden jetzt...

hm... wie lang dauerts bis b1ubb diesen thread findet??? *AAANGST!*


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

hm... nee *alufolie wieder rausräum*

*fiiiiese kleine alukugeln dreh*

*schleuder auspack*

wehe wenn noch was kommt

tsatsching!


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

b1uub schläft grad mit sein kuscheltier ab 8 uhr kommt wer wieder hier und spammt den thread zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

klcikt mal auf meine sig btw is en lustiger zeitvertreib und wer rausfindet warum die kristallkugel recht hat bekommt ein von mir gebackenes kräuterei


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kPyd39W4L4


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ha ha, bei mir lag sie viermal von vier veruschen falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin doch viel zu konfus

ach ja: weil es erwiesen sit dass menschen immer an ganz bestimmte dinge denken und zwar, aus der liste herausgepickt, die einfachsten und bekanntesten Formen


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> da haben wir hier unser eigenes experiment video von und wenn du den thraed endlich mal lesen würdest kannst du auch mitspamen



hast du alles gelesen? wilslt du dich uns anschliesen? 
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/



jeya schrieb:


> aaausserdem...
> 
> is mir bissl langweilig gworden jetzt...
> 
> hm... wie lang dauerts bis b1ubb diesen thread findet??? *AAANGST!*



macht er nicht und wenn dass ist der threat eh schon voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



jeya schrieb:


> hm... nee *alufolie wieder rausräum*
> 
> *fiiiiese kleine alukugeln dreh*
> 
> ...



danke so ists gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> hast du alles gelesen? wilslt du dich uns anschliesen?



ach ihr wollt mich alle in der ignor liste "backen" ...wie süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

der bringts noch fertig, dass der geschlossen wird... ich glaub eh dass der thread nur deswegen noch da is, weil die mods und admins alle pennen


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> klcikt mal auf meine sig btw is en lustiger zeitvertreib und wer rausfindet warum die kristallkugel recht hat bekommt ein von mir gebackenes kräuterei



entweder ich zu doof oder die kugel zu doof geht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ha ha, bei mir lag sie viermal von vier veruschen falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





wenn das stimmt würd ich an deinen mathekenntnissen zweifeln


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

öhmmm melih was will ich hier?^^


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> der bringts noch fertig, dass der geschlossen wird... ich glaub eh dass der thread nur deswegen noch da is, weil die mods und admins alle pennen



ne weil er einfach gut ist und gegen keine regel versößt 
naja außer dem kleinen zwischenfall mit dieser person die rumgenervt hat 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ach ihr wollt mich alle in der ignor liste "backen" ...wie süss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ES HAT ES ENDLICH KAPIERT!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

tue das, mathe war leider nie meine stärke... hat mir ne ehrenrunde eingebracht -.-


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

warum sind hier jetzt eigentlich mehr leute die keine ahung von unserer sache haben als anhänger? oder schreibt ihr grad alle noch ganz kräftig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> öhmmm melih was will ich hier?^^



lachen wie blöd manche leute sind und andere versuchen wegzuscheuchen obwohl sie das selbe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

es hat sich verstärkung geholt???

*sigh*

Mikrowelle vor eule schieb und mnich hinter eule stealth


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Sagt ma hat wer nen TS channel wo wa labern könnten will net schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

ochman ihr seid spielverderber in bin 10 min davor gesessen und hab mich gefragt warum da immer das richtige symbol bei rauskommt bis mirs endlich aufgefallen ist


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> es hat sich verstärkung geholt???
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Mikrowelle vor eule schieb und mnich hinter eule stealth




*Mikrowelle in die Hand nehm, von mir weg richt und einschalt*


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wir sind iwo offtopic gelandet.....

the holy one


----------



## wowman (31. August 2008)

Ich versuch nur zu verstehen was hier geht ohne die 30 seiten zu lesen aber noch kein plan


¨¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø„¸ prodigy ¸„ø¤º°¨
¸„ø¤º°¨    rulez``°º¤ø„¸
ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø&#65279;


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> es hat sich verstärkung geholt???
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Mikrowelle vor eule schieb und mnich hinter eule stealth



ich log auf dudu um und mach mich auch unsichtbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann schnell bäääm pyroblast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

sags uns, woher kommt das mit den symbolen?


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

ir könnten ja nochmal unseren morgigen speisplan durchgehn


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> ich log auf dudu um und mach mich auch unsichtbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



als gnom kannste dich auch hinter mir verstecken^^

yay... mein 222ter beitrag... PROST!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Sagt ma hat wer nen TS channel wo wa labern könnten will net schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nimm "es" mit damit wir unsere ruhe haben danke und gute nacht


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wowman, klick the holy one im post über deinem jetzt


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

wowman schrieb:


> Ich versuch nur zu verstehen was hier geht ohne die 30 seiten zu lesen aber noch kein plan
> 
> 
> ¨¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
> ...



es geht auch nicht du musst einfach nachlesen dann kannste morgen mitreden

ahc übrigens ab seite 12 ca wirds richtig gut


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

nicht morgiger speiseplan, sonder menüplan für das einatikertreffen


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

2 stunden noch, wie soll cih die denn jetzt noch durchhalten....


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> als gnom kannste dich auch hinter mir verstecken^^
> 
> yay... mein 222ter beitrag... PROST!



gratz also ich brauch noch 2 dann trink ich mit aber dann nen proteinshake mit ei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> nimm "es" mit damit wir unsere ruhe haben danke und gute nacht
> 
> 
> MFG Mikrowelle
> ...



ach ihr müsst euch nicht so künstlich aufregen nur weil ich diese "ei" nicht unterstütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> 2 stunden noch, wie soll cih die denn jetzt noch durchhalten....



öhh so wie die letzten 4 auch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt oh sind ja schon fast 5 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wtf? ich hab meine hundertsten vepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

what about wechsel in ts oder skype?
das wär dann der eliteplayground


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> wtf? ich hab meine hundertsten vepasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja aber gratz zu N° 125


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> what about wechsel in ts oder skype?
> das wär dann der eliteplayground



muss nicht die leute können ja wissen was wir schreiben ist ja ihr bprob nich unsers 
außerdem ist mein Mikrofon putt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

aso, puttes mic is n grund....

oooder wir finden raus dass wir alle auf dem gleichen server sind und machen irgendwas tolles


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> aso, puttes mic is n grund....
> 
> oooder wir finden raus dass wir alle auf dem gleichen server sind und machen irgendwas tolles



auch ne nette idee aber ich mach seit fast 3 wochen WoW-pause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also das ist eher schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt: verdammt hab n° 222 verpasst   kopf---->tisch


----------



## el-boom (31. August 2008)

Entweder du brauchst ne Menge Aufmerksamkeit, oder du bist Krank. Geh einfach mal zum Arzt und lass dich mal auf irgendwelche psychatischen Krankheiten testen. Solltest du dann mal stationär behandelt werden hast du ne Menge Zeit über das Rezept nachzudenken.


MFG


El-Boom.



z0mfg >.< die Leute werden immer verrückter hier :\


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

why this? 

also ja, warsch. hast du andre dinge zu tun, aber... why?


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

/ironie on

Ach an alle eier fans 

wisst ihr was für ein ie das wirklich ist?

das ist kein gewöhnliches ei das ist das ei von diesen Mann
es wurde als artefakt ausbewahrt und ihr habt es geschändet schande über euch :>

/ironie off


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

redet der mit mir?


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

el-boom schrieb:


> Entweder du brauchst ne Menge Aufmerksamkeit, oder du bist Krank. Geh einfach mal zum Arzt und lass dich mal auf irgendwelche psychatischen Krankheiten testen. Solltest du dann mal stationär behandelt werden hast du ne Menge Zeit über das Rezept nachzudenken.
> 
> 
> MFG
> ...



1st post leser^^ wuhaha


----------



## wowman (31. August 2008)

Mein Account is auch gerade off.


¨¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø„¸ reallife ¸„ø¤º°¨
¸„ø¤º°¨   rulez``°º¤ø„¸
ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø&#65279;


seh mir gerade bilde von julian beevers auf youtube an.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

el-boom schrieb:


> Entweder du brauchst ne Menge Aufmerksamkeit, oder du bist Krank. Geh einfach mal zum Arzt und lass dich mal auf irgendwelche psychatischen Krankheiten testen. Solltest du dann mal stationär behandelt werden hast du ne Menge Zeit über das Rezept nachzudenken.
> 
> 
> MFG
> ...



mit wem redest du? oder biste so ein beliebter erstpostleser???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



jeya schrieb:


> why this?
> 
> also ja, warsch. hast du andre dinge zu tun, aber... why?



ich mach pause wegen schule aber ferien fang ich wieder an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

wowman schrieb:


> Mein Account is auch gerade off.
> 
> 
> ¨¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
> ...



WoW-pause ist mal was lustiges und ich hab im mom eh keine lust zu farmen also lass ichs einfach passt eh grad ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Ich bin mal wieder kurz AFKlo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

wenn du zufällig auf dalvengyr bist wärs möglich


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

aso, der redetwirklich mir mit... na dann wollm doch mal....




el-boom schrieb:


> Entweder du brauchst ne Menge Aufmerksamkeit,



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





el-boom schrieb:


> oder du bist Krank.



*nase hochzieh* auch das



el-boom schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal zum Arzt und lass dich mal auf irgendwelche psychatischen Krankheiten testen.



war ich schon



el-boom schrieb:


> Solltest du dann mal stationär behandelt werden hast du ne Menge Zeit über das Rezept nachzudenken.



bin denen nicht irre genug...

übrigens: ehrliches Interesse an solchen Dingen gits fei auch.....



el-boom schrieb:


> z0mfg >.< die Leute werden immer verrückter hier :\




MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> aso, der redetwirklich mir mit... na dann wollm doch mal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du bist super ich bin dein größter fan   

naja gnom *kopfkratz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

BIN WIEDER DAAAAAAAA!!^^

btw: schaut euch mal meine sig an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sag mal an welcher realm? eule du auch


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

schon gesehen eule, du grösstes eule von welt


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nathrezim (PvP)



jeya schrieb:


> schon gesehen eule, du grösstes eule von welt



?Wo steht das?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

mal zu diesem flash mind reader teil das ist ganz einfach

schaut euch mal die zeichen bei 9, 18, 27, 36, 45, 54, 63 ,72 und 81 an
was fällt euch auf 
ganu alle gleich 
ganz einfach wenn du die quersumme einer 2 stelligen zahl von sich selbst abzieht ergibt es ein solches ergebniss
zu erkläreung für alle die sagen es ist immer ein anderes zeichen 
stimmt jedemal ein anderes aber bei denen immer gleich

was war nochmal die belohnung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> BIN WIEDER DAAAAAAAA!!^^
> 
> btw: schaut euch mal meine sig an...
> 
> ...



schön WB



jeya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aegwynn (PVP) (ally)




MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

der is schon weg.. mikro welcher realm warst du?

eule, steht nirgends isso


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

oh, zu schnell, srrü...

wrtahbringer, pvp, ally
und terrordar, pvp horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> der is schon weg.. mikro welcher realm warst du?
> 
> eule, steht nirgends isso



aegqynn (pvp) (ally) steht auch in meiner sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> schön WB
> 
> MFG Mikrowelle
> 
> ...



thx



jeya schrieb:


> eule, steht nirgends isso



Danke jeya 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

öhm.. da gugg ich um die uhreziet nimm hin des wird mir zu bunt *psychedeliiiic siiiiig*


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> öhm.. da gugg ich um die uhreziet nimm hin des wird mir zu bunt *psychedeliiiic siiiiig*



sorry hab den faden verloren wohin?

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> sorry hab den faden verloren wohin?
> 
> MFG Mikrowelle
> 
> ...



sig


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

sig


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> sig






jeya schrieb:


> sig



die eier in der sig der eule? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> aegqynn (pvp) (ally) steht auch in meiner sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

deine!


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> mal zu diesem flash mind reader teil das ist ganz einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GZ *mikrowelleeinvonmirgebackeneskräutereireich*



hat aber lange gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

omfg, JETZT bekomm ich die mail, dass ich ne pn hab... o.O? 

dabei aktualisier ich den posteinagng meiner emails doch im 5 min takt
und ja das ist sinnig, ich schreib da auch hin und her grad


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

achso meine sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



shartas schrieb:


> GZ *mikrowelleeinvonmirgebackeneskräutereireich*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich musste ja weiter schreiben hatte kiene zeit zum nachdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


eule:
1. darf ich dich weiter einfach eule nenen?
2. wie bekommt man so tolle eier in seine sig? ich brauch das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

So Leute...

Ich muss langsam ins Bettchen^^


Gute Naaaaaaaaaaaacht... 


Ich vermiss euch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

oooch eule????

nit gehen... hab doch nur noch eineinviertestunden zum durchhalten...

ach ja habtses gemerkt, ignore hilft wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> eule:
> 1. darf ich dich weiter einfach eule nenen?
> 2. wie bekommt man so tolle eier in seine sig? ich brauch das auch
> 
> ...



1. klar...

2. http://www.orden-des-lichts.net/img/lolei.jpg


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> oooch eule????
> 
> nit gehen... hab doch nur noch eineinviertestunden zum durchhalten...
> 
> ...



ich hab schon anschiss von meiner mutter bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tut mir leid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> So Leute...
> 
> Ich muss langsam ins Bettchen^^
> 
> ...




MOMENT!!!!!!!111elfelfelf

brauch auch ein ei für die sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

oh... was macht denn die um die uhrzeit noch wach???

najut....

*eule wuschel*

bis dahann


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> ich hab schon anschiss von meiner mutter bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gn8 hoffentlich bis morgen


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

eule muss ich einfach nur den link in die sig machen oder wie geht das mit dem link zum ein?

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

eiergrafik kopieren und dann über sig editieren hochladen glaub ich


----------



## Monoecus (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> eule muss ich einfach nur den link in die sig machen oder wie geht das mit dem link zum ein?
> 
> MFG Mikrowelle
> 
> ...



klick oben auf Bild einfügen und gib die adresse ein...


So leute...

Ich verabschiede mich mit einem lustigen Sound...

http://www.orden-des-lichts.net/misc/NEPH.mp3

GUTE NAAAAAAAAAAAAAACHT!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

ungefähr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowman (31. August 2008)

wake me up but not now, gute nacht !


¨¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø„¸ sleeping¸„ø¤º°¨
¸„ø¤º°¨ rulez     ``°º¤ø„¸
ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø&#65279;


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

aber mir fehlt immernoch der links also ich hab nur das bild will aber das das zum ei linkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

wowman schrieb:


> ¨¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
> ¨°º¤ø„¸ sleeping¸„ø¤º°¨
> ¸„ø¤º°¨ rulez     ``°º¤ø„¸
> ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø&#65279;




NOT

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

mach rechtsklick auf das ei, link kopieren, bei signatur link einfügen


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

EI... kEIne Ahnung....

du findest das schon noch heraus....

such dir doch wen, der dich INT-Buffen kann.... vllt hilfts ja?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> mach rechtsklick auf das ei, link kopieren, bei signatur link einfügen



ne irgendwie nich wirklich ^^

MFG Mikrowelle


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> EI... kEIne Ahnung....
> 
> du findest das schon noch heraus....
> 
> such dir doch wen, der dich INT-Buffen kann.... vllt hilfts ja?



ich mage und dudu ich kann selber buffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hilft aber nicht

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

[ url="http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6888"][ img]http://www.orden-des-lichts.net/img/lolei.jpg[/img ][/url ]

einfach das ohne die leerzeichen am anfang, mitte und ende in deine sig kopiern


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

du hast shartas gebuffet.. du sollst DICH buffen mEIomEI....


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

ne ich bin ne hexe hab so schon genug int


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> [ url="http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6888"][ img]http://www.orden-des-lichts.net/img/lolei.jpg[/img ][/url ]
> 
> einfach das ohne die leerzeichen am anfang, mitte und ende in deine sig kopiern




danke



EI EI EI
na endlich gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> du hast shartas gebuffet.. du sollst DICH buffen mEIomEI....



habs doch noch geschafft mich zu buffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt: sorry für doppelpost aber naja schreibedrang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

np immer doch wenn es darum geht dem gbackenenkräuterei zur weltherschaft zu verhelfen


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ihr sEIds ja soooo tollig
*EI in die sig einbau*


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

wooooooooohoooooo hab jetzt ein ei mit eilink und eins mit eithreadlink


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> np immer doch wenn es darum geht dem gbackenenkräuterei zur weltherschaft zu verhelfen



ja muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so und nun helfe ich dir wenn du dich uns anschließen willst 
1. gruppe beitreten http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/
2.  mach mal in deinem profil stat fortgeschrittenes mitglied "Kräutergebackenes Ei"


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

bin schon lange mitglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith sagt dochnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ihr sEIds ja soooo tollig
> *EI in die sig einbau*



eins haste vergessen 



shartas schrieb:


> wooooooooohoooooo hab jetzt ein ei mit eilink und eins mit eithreadlink



gut ich behalt mein eines  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> bin schon lange mitglied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



komisch ich seh dich nicht 
naja dann änder doch mal das mit dem fortgeschrittenen mitglied


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Fertisch... und? hübsch?

*auf den ava zeigs*


----------



## Niggey (31. August 2008)

also ich wär voll dafür dass du die ne Kräutermarinade hinbastelst ^^ weißt schon sowas salat dressing ähnliches ^^ dann nimmste n ei haustes in die pfanne bissl braten undzo und danach schmeißte des ganze in ofen xD sozusagen in Kräutern gebackenes ei ^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

zwar wieder 1 post leser... aaaber gute idee! genehmigt!

werde auch du zum einatiker!


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

aktuell auf gbo:

 <Freddy> hey, wie gehts?  
<crap0r> --> myblog.de  
<Freddy> ah, und was machst du grade?  
<crap0r> --> twitter.com  
<Freddy> ... ok, du hörst musik. und was?  
<crap0r> --> lastfm.de  
<Freddy> -.-


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Fertisch... und? hübsch?
> 
> *auf den ava zeigs*



sehr hübsch




Niggey schrieb:


> also ich wär voll dafür dass du die ne Kräutermarinade hinbastelst ^^ weißt schon sowas salat dressing ähnliches ^^ dann nimmste n ei haustes in die pfanne bissl braten undzo und danach schmeißte des ganze in ofen xD sozusagen in Kräutern gebackenes ei ^^



jhuh wieder ein erstpostleser das ist dann jetzt der 7. oder 8.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber gute idee


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> aktuell auf gbo:
> 
> <Freddy> hey, wie gehts?
> <crap0r> --> myblog.de
> ...



OLOLOLOL

achja nettes neues pic 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

meinst du jetzt ava oder profilpic?


----------



## Niggey (31. August 2008)

ich les doch um die uhrzeit keine 39 seiten mehr xD


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt ava oder profilpic?


das ei im bild



Niggey schrieb:


> ich les doch um die uhrzeit keine 39 seiten mehr xD



tja dann machs morgen mal du wirst dich totlachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

hoffentlich nicht... obwohl... niggey? realm, char, klasse level?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

schließe dich uns an 
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/ ist der link
auerdem das ein in die sig den link schreibt dir jmd aber nicht ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann noch da wo mitglied und so steht musste "Kräutergebackenes Ei" hinschreiben

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggey (31. August 2008)

mal'ghanis ^^

hab nen 70 mage priest & ne hexe musst doch nur auf die my buffed seite glotzen da steht doch alles xD


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

wenn es so weiter geht könnt ihr gleich ne sekte draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Niggey schrieb:


> mal'ghanis ^^
> 
> hab nen 70 mage priest & ne hexe musst doch nur auf die my buffed seite glotzen da steht doch alles xD



naja normal haben die meistens auch in der sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



So damit ist es geschafft: Post Nummer 250  *tränen wegwisch*


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Bin ich schon... im Lacto et Cecsum Orden.... *möge deine Milch immer frisch und dein Keks immer knusprig sein*


----------



## Niggey (31. August 2008)

ach schmarrn brauch i net son zeuch da lol


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ah post 150 verpasst


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

oja

ich preise dich an oh gebackeneskräuterei

*intieferdemutseinhauptgenbogenneigt*


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Das wird so sein wie beim Solaika thread oder wie die hiess ne woche später haben das alle vergessen wetten wa?^^


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das wird so sein wie beim Solaika thread oder wie die hiess ne woche später haben das alle vergessen wetten wa?^^



klar oder sie machen eine sekte draus udn werden dann total verrückt


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Bin ich schon... im Lacto et Cecsum Orden.... *möge deine Milch immer frisch und dein Keks immer knusprig sein*



rede bitte nich über essen sonst müsste ich jetzt in die küche gehen 

boah heute morgen wenn ich wieder aufstehen frühstück ich erstmal schön ein EI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggey (31. August 2008)

probier dann gleich ma die sache mit den kräutern aus gell ^^


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

und geht ja um den spass den wir jetzt daran haben und um jeya zu beschäftigen bis sie ihren freund um 5 von der arbeit abholt


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

wie kann ich den link in meiner signatur mit nem text noch belegen?

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Gott steh und bei und ähmähm mach das das EI verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> rede bitte nich über essen sonst müsste ich jetzt in die küche gehen
> 
> boah heute morgen wenn ich wieder aufstehen frühstück ich erstmal schön ein EI
> 
> ...




hab grad en kreuterei im ofen stehn mach mal pics wenns fertig ist


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

okay wenns alle wissen wollen:

Wrathbringer, Nachtelf Schurkin, lvl 27, Ninmellaea, die Ordens Ritter
Terrordar, Blutelf Schurkin, lvl 16, Ciarmey, Gildennamen vergessen...


los flamt mich *ggg*

*feuerlöscher hinstell*


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Niggey schrieb:


> probier dann gleich ma die sache mit den kräutern aus gell ^^


aber mal auf jeden wenn ich nicht verhungert bin bis ich das beste rezept habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




shartas schrieb:


> und geht ja um den spass den wir jetzt daran haben und um jeya zu beschäftigen bis sie ihren freund um 5 von der arbeit abholt



jop genau so siehts aus


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> hab grad en kreuterei im ofen stehn mach mal pics wenns fertig ist



NICE



jeya schrieb:


> okay wenns alle wissen wollen:
> 
> Wrathbringer, Nachtelf Schurkin, lvl 27, Ninmellaea, die Ordens Ritter
> Terrordar, Blutelf Schurkin, lvl 16, Ciarmey, Gildennamen vergessen...
> ...



ich flame dich nicht

*auf frost umskill zum löschen*



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Jaaa! Wo wohnst?? will aaauuuch!


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

solang du den hordechar weiter hochspielst flame ich dich auchnicht



*husthorde4twhust*


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

omg lvl 27 *flame* olololo noob kiddy geh zu deiner mama !!!111 roflkoppter !!11111111111111111

zufrieden?^^


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Hm... also vielleicht sowas Omeletteartiges? Mit Kräutern eingebacken. Sry falls das schonmal jemand geschrieben hat aber für 40 Seiten lesen fehlt mir grad der Nerv^^


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

mit mangablödi nummer 2 red ich nicht


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Gott steh und bei und ähmähm mach das das EI verschwindet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt 2 möglichkeiten :

um 12 uhr haben 70% aller leute hier vegessen udn posten nicht mher hier

oder sie posten weiter udn wieter machen eine sekte und werden total verrückt


@jeya

nur weil du keien richtigen animes angeguckt hats udn alle blöd findest

denn pokemon ist kein richtiges anime nur kinderkacke so wie yu-gi-oh


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hm... also vielleicht sowas Omeletteartiges? Mit Kräutern eingebacken. Sry falls das schonmal jemand geschrieben hat aber für 40 Seiten lesen fehlt mir grad der Nerv^^



juhu erstpostleser nummer 8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hm... also vielleicht sowas Omeletteartiges? Mit Kräutern eingebacken. Sry falls das schonmal jemand geschrieben hat aber für 40 Seiten lesen fehlt mir grad der Nerv^^



1post leser aber merci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ausprobieren....




shartas, mach ich... mit 3fach ep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Omg die reden über eier 1111 kiddys olololo!! zomg !!!1111111111111111
 brauch unbedingt 
rofllololololo999911111


mhm brauch unbedingt  mehr posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> [ url="http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6888"][ img]http://www.orden-des-lichts.net/img/lolei.jpg[/img ][/url ]
> 
> einfach das ohne die leerzeichen am anfang, mitte und ende in deine sig kopiern




wie kann ich den namen von einem link festlegen?

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> juhu erstpostleser nummer 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja bei 40 Seiten ist die Schmerzgrenze langsam erreicht. Bis 20 les ich meistens mit aber danach... Näääh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Mangablödie???? mangablödie???? na warte du du
Kamehame-haaaaaaaaaaa!!!111


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

[ url=http.... .]name[/url ]


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja bei 40 Seiten ist die Schmerzgrenze langsam erreicht. Bis 20 les ich meistens mit aber danach... Näääh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich sag ja nichts dagegen aber es ist einfach nur lustig weil wir hier ziemlich unseren spaß haben
wenn du mal lachen willst kannste dir ja mal durchlesen hier is ziemlich verrückt


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

*stealth*
*zap*
*BÄM*
*crit*
*crit*
*crit*
*todesstoss*

ep:0,5

na das hat sich ja gelohnt -.-


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Mangablödie???? mangablödie???? na warte du du
> Kamehame-haaaaaaaaaaa!!!111



eine kamehame ha reicht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist gut gegen die "eier fanaticker"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*böse lachend alle namen von diesen eier fanaticker reinschreib*

/ironie off


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

mikro, bist du nicht noch feuer? burn the book


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

ololololololololololololololololololololololololo puhh lololololollololololawasdwaewrfqawefa!!!111111111111111111111111111111111111


So jetzt is es raus!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> [ url=http.... .]name[/url ]



danke so es ist geschafft


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Feuer Feuer ich hab nen frostmage lösch ich das feuer halt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> mikro, bist du nicht noch feuer? burn the book



bruzel brat kokel BÄÄM pyroschlag
da geht das book down zu staub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

*stealth*
*zap*

so, etz mach in ruhe


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Hm... wart mal.... ist B1ubb schon hier gewesen?^^


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

*umskill*
instant pyroblast!!!111


doofe eier


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hm... wart mal.... ist B1ubb schon hier gewesen?^^



nein



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

nein, b1ubb war noch nicht da, verwunderlcherweise


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

b1uub schälft bestimmt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Ihr habt keine chance wir haben beide mehr posts als ihr *böselach*


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

ich zauber mal den bash0r 1000 postcounter zauber :>


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Na dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Melih du bist doch psychologe oda so in der art mach was xD


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GEIL
dein werk?

achja nurnoch 8 seiten und es ist geschafft


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

*Mit Pendel versuch B1ubb zu beschwören* 
Ist ein hexer da? Vielleicht können wir ihn Porten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

ok sieht zwar nicht soooo lecker aus aber dafür das es um halb 5 entsanden ist doch recht gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> *Mit Pendel versuch B1ubb zu beschwören*
> Ist ein hexer da? Vielleicht können wir ihn Porten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum brauchst du ihn hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

wtf?
omfg...
"aber ich hab den grösseren Eimer"
"aber dafür bin ich drei tage älter"
"dafür kann meine Mama besser kochen"
"aber ich hab nen Hund"


Och Kinder zuptfs eich gfälligst in den Warsongsandkasten....


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Melih du bist doch psychologe oda so in der art mach was xD



ja und? aber das ist ein sonderfall bei sowas braucht man richtige profis die sich um solche "lebensmittel fetisch" kümern


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Das Ding kann man essen????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Sieht doch geil aus. Wie schmeckts?


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> ok sieht zwar nicht soooo lecker aus aber dafür das es um halb 5 entsanden ist doch recht gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ihhhh ich muss glei Kotzen buäääääh


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Nö aber wär sicher lustig was er zur Sinnlosigkeit dieses Threads zu sagen hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das Ding kann man essen????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist rattengift o0


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> ok sieht zwar nicht soooo lecker aus aber dafür das es um halb 5 entsanden ist doch recht gut



boah ich glaub ich müsste mir auch ma was zu essen machen gehen aber ich will nicht
der weg ist so weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Sorry Doppelpost inet hatte nen Hau


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Oh gugg ma, die mangalesbenverehrin hat auf einmal kerle im Profil? isses doch ned schwul? ei ei ei


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle, und du könntest was verpassen


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Käse zum whine?


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nö aber wär sicher lustig was er zur Sinnlosigkeit dieses Threads zu sagen hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schau mal ca 10 seinte vorher oder so da hat auch jemand gemeint der threath sei sinnlos
wenn du ihn nicht magst dann geh doch einfach und hör auf hier zu schreiben und lass die leute die hier schreiben wollen schreiben


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Oh gugg ma, die mangalesbenverehrin hat auf einmal kerle im Profil? isses doch ned schwul? ei ei ei



1. ich bin ein typ

2.ist das nicht irgendein typ das ist "Kira" von "Death Note"

3.was hat das mit schwul zu tun? o0


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> schau mal ca 10 seinte vorher oder so da hat auch jemand gemeint der threath sei sinnlos
> wenn du ihn nicht magst dann geh doch einfach und hör auf hier zu schreiben und lass die leute die hier schreiben wollen schreiben
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ich find den thread lustig aber B1ubbs Flames auch. Hab nix gegen den thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst wär ich schon längst weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Es ist ein Typ, der aussieht als hätt er gern was hinten drin, death note hin oder her... eh n weicheimanga.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Mikrowelle, und du könntest was verpassen



also mal ehrlich wenn wir auf solche leute eingehen dann wird das nur ein weiterer mimimi-threat und da hab ich keinen bock drauf


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hey ich find den thread lustig aber B1ubbs Flames auch. Hab nix gegen den thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okay sorry ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich nochma gelesen habe

*entschuldig*


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ups, sorry, da war ja was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*zungerausstreck* eden is viel geiler
/ignore mangahirnis


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Es ist ein Typ, der aussieht als hätt er gern was hinten drin, death note hin oder her... eh n weicheimanga.



death note soll ein weicheihmanga bzw weicheianime sein?

ich würde nciht so reden besonders nicht wenn man alpträume bekommt nur weil ein ei auf den boden knallt o0


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Ok mangas für weicheier ? Wer redet hier die ganze zeit von eiern?


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> okay sorry ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich nochma gelesen habe
> 
> *entschuldig*
> 
> ...



Passt schon um die Uhrzeit darf man sich schon mal Verlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Shaaaaartas, wie schmeeeeeheeeeckts?


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

so ei verputzt aber das rezept muss ich nochmal überarbeiten


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Kaputte Eier sind das schlimmste was passieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich beerdige jedesmal wenn ich mir ein ei mach die Schale im garten. Unser Pfarrer ist schon ganz genervt weil ich jedesmal versuche ihn dazu zu bringen das Ei zu weihen damit es in die Eiwigen Weiten auffahren kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

also mal ehrlich ich finde es doch sehr belustigend wie sich leute plötzlich ihr ma** darüber zerreisen von wegen wir hätten problem wenn mit eiern was ist oder so   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich hab meinen spaß und jeya du hast es bald geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

einer der gründe, warum funkdurchsagen von sanis und anderen rettungsbeamten incht mehr mitgeschnitten werden dürfen:

# Ein Freund des süßen Mostes...
1. Streife: "Das ist der wohlbekannte Herr S., auf dem Weg nach Hause, wir haben ihn eingenordet."
DST: "Ja, ihr könnt ja schon mal vorfahren zum Bahnhof, wenn es da einen Schlag tut, ist er wieder gegen den Brückenpfeiler gelaufen."
1. Streife: "Och der Bahnhof ist stabil, der kann das aushalten."
2. Streife: "Der läuft sowieso nicht mehr, der kriecht nur noch auf allen Vieren."
1. Streife: "Ja, der hat schon Hornhaut an den Händen davon."
2. Streife: "Und an der Nase, weil er so oft drauffällt!"


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

vielicht sollt ich mich aml echt mit der psychatrie in deiner nähe kontakt aufnehmen langsam macht ihr mir angst o0


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Mist jetzt ignorieren sie uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kaputte Eier sind das schlimmste was passieren kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nice aber es muss eher heißen: das Ei zu weihen damit es in die ewigen Eiten auffahren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

jaaaa!

wenn ich heut noch fünfmal "Dies ist eine dreamcastdiskette..." höre und dann diesen fiesen Noisesound von Kiew hinterher dreh ich bald freudig hohl.. ein hoch auf schlafmangel und koffein


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> vielicht sollt ich mich aml echt mit der psychatrie in deiner nähe kontakt aufnehmen langsam macht ihr mir angst o0



Nicht wir sind unnormal sondern du! Wir sind die Masse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nicht wir sind unnormal sondern du! Wir sind die Masse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kl0r


ps:

noch 8 minuten das ist wieder friede freude EIERkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

LVL 70 Elite EGGS!!!!


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> LVL 70 Elite EGGS!!!!



<--- hat brutallos als hexer pet


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nicht wir sind unnormal sondern du! Wir sind die Masse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NIce sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Die antwort auf alle Fragen ist nicht 42! Es ist *Tadadadaaaaa*   EI!


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

whatever....

hab ne vogelspinne als rl pet.
und interessiert des wen?


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Ich gründe hier das erste galktische imperium gegen Kräutergebackte Eier!!! dwahahahahahahaha


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

dann mach dir doch mal deinen eigenen Thread und deine eigene Gruppe, du befindest dich hier in Feindesterritorium! 

*gankgankgankgankgankgankgankbisbobkeinbockmehrhat*


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> whatever....
> 
> hab ne vogelspinne als rl pet.
> und interessiert des wen?



<---mich


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

du bist ja auch kein kiddienup


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Die Eier waren noch vor den Hühnern da! Eier sind die Instanz die noch vor Gott kommt! Sie haben sich selbst und danach Gott erschaffen und ihm dann aufgetragen eine Eiergerechte Welt zu schaffen! Aber da Gott die Eier nicht mochte hat er sie uns zum Frühstück gegeben und die Eier haben sich sozusagen Selfowned!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Okay, WIR HABEN EINEN PRIESTER!

bitte in der grp anmelden


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die Eier waren noch vor den Hühnern da! Eier sind die Instanz die noch vor Gott kommt! Sie haben sich selbst und danach Gott erschaffen und ihm dann aufgetragen eine Eiergerechte Welt zu schaffen! Aber da Gott die Eier nicht mochte hat er sie uns zum Frühstück gegeben und die Eier haben sich sozusagen Selfowned!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so kann man es auch sagen

EIER < all


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Wie anmelden wo anmelden? Wie macht man eine Gruppe auf? Gibt doch sowas auch auf Buffed... so Gruppe der Eieranbeter oder so
Und es ist doch immerwieder Erstaunlich was man mit Nikotin und schlafmangel sich alles ausdenken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

hm... ich sollt mich langsam mal anziehen, den genussschluck irischen whisky fertig geniessen und losgehen....


----------



## vyse84 (31. August 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Hmm, ich würde ein Spiegelei ganz normal zubereiten, nur mit verschiedenen Kräutern drauf (evtl. Pizzagewürz)




wie du schon sagst ist pizzaGEWÜRZ ein gewürz!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Die Eier waren noch vor den Hühnern da! Eier sind die Instanz die noch vor Gott kommt! Sie haben sich selbst und danach Gott erschaffen und ihm dann aufgetragen eine Eiergerechte Welt zu schaffen! Aber da Gott die Eier nicht mochte hat er sie uns zum Frühstück gegeben und die Eier haben sich sozusagen Selfowned!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ednlich haben wir ein problem der menschheit gelöst:
was ist stärker als Chuck Norris?
und die lösung liegt nach dieser nacht auf der Hand es sind die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wie anmelden wo anmelden? Wie macht man eine Gruppe auf? Gibt doch sowas auch auf Buffed... so Gruppe der Eieranbeter oder so
> Und es ist doch immerwieder Erstaunlich was man mit Nikotin und schlafmangel sich alles ausdenken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://my.buffed.de/groups/1441/view/

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

*Sich sofort anmeld!*


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

vyse84 schrieb:


> wie du schon sagst ist pizzaGEWÜRZ ein gewürz!



so jetzt haben wir hier einen erste seite leser 
hallo auch 

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ein kräuterei für unsere mangafraks wir bekehren euch auchnoch zu heiligen ei

MUUUUUUUAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> hm... ich sollt mich langsam mal anziehen, den genussschluck irischen whisky fertig geniessen und losgehen....



na dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen tag noch und wir sehen uns dann später oder sonst wann

MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

öhm? war das beabsichtigt mit der nackten elfe?


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ich sagte laaangsam, ich weiss ich ahb dich schon lange aufgehalten aber nit hetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

jep als köder für die mangafreakz


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ach jetzat @ elfe


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

*sniff* Auf dem Bild fehlt das Ei!


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

nein nein, die wolen wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr nice gute idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber jetzt wieder /stop flaming


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

war ja klar das der char ne nackte elfe ist o0


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

ich will koffeineier


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> *sniff* Auf dem Bild fehlt das Ei!



schau mal auf den namen


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Käse zum Whine?


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> ich will koffeineier



dann nehm ne eierschale (wo nur beim kopf ein loch ist) udn füll da kaffe oder sonst was rein und dann ahste dein koffeinEI


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> schau mal auf den namen
> 
> 
> MFG Mikrowelle
> ...



Waaah das naheliegendste Übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Käse zum Whine?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     muss schon sagen heute echt noch nicht gehört und überhaupt echt mal ne neue idee super toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Die Krokanteier zu Ostern sind auch lecker!


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Waaah das naheliegendste Übersehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



musste auch erst schauen hab gemeint es gibt jetzt mal ein ingame bild vom ei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (31. August 2008)

Dieser Hype erinnert mich an was

*schaut auf seine Signatur*


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Dieser Hype erinnert mich an was
> 
> *schaut auf seine Signatur*



stimmt aber spätestens morgen redet kein schwein mehr darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Hmmmm da steht nur was von Zynismus Sarkasmus und Ironie also das was ein großteil der WoWcommunity ned zu deuten weiß?


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

post mir nachner nochmal genaue daten über server usw wo kräuterei drauf ist, wir eröffnen die gile LVL 70 ELITE HERB BAKED EGGS

oder so


----------



## KenosDark (31. August 2008)

Lasst auf Ambossar gehen, die haben noch net genug von dem ganzen Gehype^^


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

was ich mich jetzt frage ist es ist schon seit 11 minuten 5 uhr udn wiso haben wir inmernoch nicht alle /ironie off gemacht? ^^


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> stimmt aber spätestens morgen redet kein schwein mehr darüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 *Zettel schreib* Morgen Thread aufmachen "Wer Erinnert sich noch an das Ei?"


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Ich sags noch ma das wird wie beim solaika thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich sags noch ma das wird wie beim solaika thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was war denn beim Solaikathread? Wär nett wenn ihr mir das kurz zusammenfasst nie von gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Ach das ne lange geschichte^^


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was war denn beim Solaikathread? Wär nett wenn ihr mir das kurz zusammenfasst nie von gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hat irgendeiner so ein drenei wettrenenn gemacht und da sind glaub 20 dreneis (level 1) bis nach astranar (in eschental) gelaufen udn haben sich selbst ertränkt


----------



## jeya (31. August 2008)

Na, denn bin weg, Mukrowelle kann schlafen gehn, gute nacht und schönen Sonntag allen Freunde und Montezumas Rache allen Feinden des Eis


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> *Zettel schreib* Morgen Thread aufmachen "Wer Erinnert sich noch an das Ei?"



ich schreib dann rein



Larmina schrieb:


> Was war denn beim Solaikathread? Wär nett wenn ihr mir das kurz zusammenfasst nie von gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



suchfunktion nutzen?


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Na, denn bin weg, Mukrowelle kann schlafen gehn, gute nacht und schönen Sonntag allen Freunde und Montezumas Rache allen Feinden des Eis



gn8 dir und auch allen anderen egal ob sie eigentlich nerven oder nicht viel spaß noch und bis später oder so 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> da hat irgendeiner so ein drenei wettrenenn gemacht und da sind glaub 20 dreneis (level 1) bis nach astranar (in eschental) gelaufen udn haben sich selbst ertränkt



Klingt aber nicht so toll wie ein großes um die Wette eiern. Alle erstellen sich Gnome, saufen die in den Vollrausch und eiern zu einem Raid auf Orgrimmar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

ein mann der davon berichtet hat das seine freundin ihn erst genervt hat das er zuviel wow spielt ihr es dann gezeigt hat sie gefallen daran gefunden hat und er nicht mehr spuielen konnte worauf er dies hier im forum geposted hat danach wurde s(der char der freundin) von einem riesigen fanclub verfolgt


edih nachdem ich gelesen hab das der name nicht genannt werden darf hab ich ihn mal eben wegeditiert


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

jeya schrieb:


> Na, denn bin weg, Mukrowelle kann schlafen gehn, gute nacht und schönen Sonntag allen Freunde und Montezumas Rache allen Feinden des Eis



huhu endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt können wir alle 

/ironie off 

machen wei ldas alles nur spass war und glaub 60% der leute nciht verstanden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> suchfunktion nutzen?
> MFG Mikrowelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja aber dann hab ich den thread und muss 100+ Seiten lesen deswegen ja zusammenfassen^^


----------



## KenosDark (31. August 2008)

Also die S, den Namen dürfen wir nimmer nennen, wurde von Zam persönlich verboten, waren am anfang 20 Leute, dann hats auf knapp 50 ausgeartet, mit einen Vid mit derbst schlechter Rechtschreibung wurde in Youtube reingestellt und es gab ne Gruppe mit knapp 50 Membern hier.

Außerdem existiert die Gilde auf Ambossar immer noch. Ein Hype was nur noch einige Signaturen daran erinnern.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> ein mann der davon berichtet hat das seine freundin ihn erst genervt hat das er zuviel wow spielt ihr es dann gezeigt hat sie gefallen daran gefunden hat und er nicht mehr spuielen konnte worauf er dies hier im forum geposted hat danach wurde solaika (der char der freundin) von einem riesigen fanclub verfolgt



Dankö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (31. August 2008)

Morgen wenn die Mods wieder kommen, wird dieser Thread gnadenlos gelöscht. Durch die ganzen Reports der Pro-Gamer


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

*Langsam mal Anfang die zerbrochenen Eier aufzuräumen und denen die reporten unter die Decke schieb*


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

ich hab kein report gemacht weil ich wusste das es nur alles spass ist (was 60% ja eh nciht verstanden haben -.-)


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich hab kein report gemacht weil ich wusste das es nur alles spass ist (was 60% ja eh nciht verstanden haben -.-)





jetzt hast du meine illusionen zerstört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> jetzt hast du meine illusionen zerstört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*shartas zu trösten versuch* 

macht dir nichts draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40% meiner posts sind eh nur ironisch gemeint ^^ (also alle meine 1.420 posts) aber bei dem thread ist eigendlich fats alles ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KenosDark (31. August 2008)

Naja mit Progamer mein ich die "Schaut-Mich-An-Ich-Hatte-Illidan-Vor-Euch-Down-Also-Betet-Mich-An" Leute oder die "Ich-Weiß-Alles-Besser-Als-Du-Oder-Irgendwer-Sonst-Du-Verdammter-Noob-Obwohl-Ich-Zwei-T-Sechs-Teile-Habe-Und-Du-Nur-Eins" Leute

Und Sarkasmus und Ironie sollte man verstehen. Viele brauchen halt nen Smiley hinterm Text oder sowas was "^^", damit sie wissen, dass es ne ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

Gute Nacht zusammen und  Ehre dem Ei!


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

Entlich sind die eier spinner weg!!!!!


/ironie off


----------



## shartas (31. August 2008)

naja ich hau mich dann auchmal ins bett

keep this thread allive


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2008)

*Nommal Push vor dem schlafen gehn*


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Naja mit Progamer mein ich die "Schaut-Mich-An-Ich-Hatte-Illidan-Vor-Euch-Down-Also-Betet-Mich-An" Leute oder die "Ich-Weiß-Alles-Besser-Als-Du-Oder-Irgendwer-Sonst-Du-Verdammter-Noob-Obwohl-Ich-Zwei-T-Sechs-Teile-Habe-Und-Du-Nur-Eins" Leute



ach hier sind illidan leute?

dann ab ich wohl paar posts übersehen



ps: ihr geht schlafen?

ich mach durch muss wieder in mein normalen tagesablauf kommen -.-


----------



## KenosDark (31. August 2008)

Einfach mal das Forum durch stöbern. Da wirsde fündig.


----------



## Crackmack (31. August 2008)

bin mal den buffedcast anhöhren bb


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (31. August 2008)

packt euer luftgewehr aus und erschießt geier!
oh man schon krank irgendwie....


----------



## el-boom (31. August 2008)

Ja, mir hat der erste Post gereicht um mir *meine* Meinung über eine solch absurde "Idee" zu bilden, viele scheinen ja gefallen daran gefunden zu haben, dass ist euch ja überlassen.


MFG

El-BoOm


P.S: btw. Die Kunst daran ist, dass man ein Ei nicht mal eben backt! nur so als Tipp von "Mr.Firstpostleser"


----------



## Antagonist (31. August 2008)

So Zeit für ein Frühstücksei - guten Morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibt es Knack&Back Croissants
Brötchen 
Butter 
Aachner Pflümli
Caotina
Waldfruchtmarmelade
Putenbrust 
und Gruyère

Alles in eine Schüssel geben  - bei größter Hitze in die Mikrowelle - das Haus verlassen und die Sonne genießen.
Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

mal ne frage ich hab gestern bei seite 20 aufgehört noch irgentwas außergewöhnliches passiert in den letzten 27 seiten?


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Zum Thema Essen:
Kackerlacken essen
Zu Einigen der .. hmmm... sagen wir mal etwas Lebensmüderen einträgen :
Darwin Awards

Da könnt ihr sehen : IHR SEID NICHT DIE ERSTEN!!!einself
Es sind sogar einige sehr equistite tode dabei und ich würde mich nicht wunderen wenn einige Einträge nach disem Thread dazu kommen würden.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

> Mitglied
> **
> 
> Gruppe: Mitglieder
> ...


ach das ging ja wenigstens hat keiner mehr versucht kohlenstoff plasma her zu stellen


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

genau das meinte ich mit "Lebensmüde"

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

wer noch hier ist bitte melden


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

aso^^


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Und noch was zum Thema "Spinnenwurst":
[post="0"]Vogelspinne[/post]
“Man muss beim Essen aufpassen, das man irgendeine bestimmte Drüse nicht erwischt, die hinterlässt einen ekligen Geschmack…” Ich glaube, der Unterleib an sich ist gemeint.

Insekten/Spinnentiere gelten in manchen Kulturen als Delikatesse (nicht nur Spinnen sondern auch Ameisen, Heuschrecken, Skorpione uvm.)
[post="0"]Hui und doch Pfui[/post]  
"Angesichts befürchteter Versorgungsengpässe mit Fleisch bei einem stetigen Anstieg der Weltbevölkerung gibt es bei Ernährungsexperten Überlegungen, Insekten als geeignete Nahrung auch in Europa populärer zu machen. Vereinzelt werden „Insektenmenüs“ auch von Restaurants angeboten, es sind auch entsprechende Kochbücher erschienen, doch sprechen sie in unserem Kulturraum bislang nur eine Randgruppe an. Zum Verzehr bestimmte Insekten fallen innerhalb der EU unter die Novel-Food-Verordnung und müssen für den Handel zugelassen werden. Ohne es zu wissen, essen jedoch auch westliche Verbraucher angeblich jedes Jahr eine gewisse Menge Insekten, da zermahlene Spuren davon zum Beispiel in Marmelade, Erdnussbutter oder tief gekühltem Gemüse enthalten seien.[50] Auch Feigen enthalten zahlreiche Feigenwespen in ihren Fruchtständen."

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Noch was gefunden:
[post="0"]Ameisen[/post]

Oh und Vogelspinnen am besten Abflammen damit die Haare weg sind.
Und ich vermisse in der Datenbank das Rezept von "Skorpid surprise"
(Skorpion friteren und auf den Stachel aufpassen könnte mir vorstellen das es wie Garnele schmeckt)

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Uii, dass ist ja noch mal 20 Seiten länger geworden. Da habe ich ja nachher was zu lesen! Wie stehts mit Stupedia?


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

K a ich hab zwischendrinnen auch 20 seiten Übersprungen um mal zum ende zu kommen.
Undgefähr da wo du gegangen bist.

MFG
Teraluna

P.s. Les mal meine Signatur mein Kurzer Zwergenfreund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (31. August 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Ei in ne pfanne, kräuter drauf un fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo was gibts da mehr zusagen aber da fehlt noch was 

Benötigt Kochstelle xD


----------



## Mikolomeus (31. August 2008)

omg! 48 seiten!

naja bei der 16. seite hab ich aufgehört zu lesen... aber trotzdem recht interressant!

MfG


----------



## Shizo. (31. August 2008)

so Heißer Hetzer

Wegen Hetzer nimmsten Jogger auseinander der bei deiner auffahrt lang läuft.
da am besten schenkel stück.
Das erstmal ausbluten lassen.
Dannach ab damit in den ofen wie ein hähnchen^^

Lecker dazu sind Pommes und Salat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (31. August 2008)

Uff, gestern Abend bei Seite 22 aufgehört, hmm, alles noch nachholn? Na ich weiss ja nicht, auf jeden Fall ein super Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Wird der Knecht gehetzt von Doggen muss er um sein Leben Joggen!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Ol@f (31. August 2008)

So wat läuft nun mit dem kräutergebackenem Ei ?

Eine Masterlösung gefunden?


----------



## neo1986 (31. August 2008)

*Wow das is neuer rekord in 12 stunden 48 seiten und das über Nacht!!*


----------



## Animos93 (31. August 2008)

Hmm es gab mal irgendein Buch in dem waren hinten immer WoW Rezepte zum nachmachen drin... oder ein magazin ka hab mir das geholt als ich im krankenhaus lag zur abwechslung^^


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

mal wieder Werbung machen: 
[post="0"]Für das Heilige Kräuterei[/post]

Tretet bei Ihr Eierfans! 

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

hervorragend leute 48 seiten in einer nacht das is sehr gut


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> K a ich hab zwischendrinnen auch 20 seiten Übersprungen um mal zum ende zu kommen.
> Undgefähr da wo du gegangen bist.
> 
> MFG
> ...


Bin gestern bei Seite 25 dann weg.
P.S.: Deine Signatur ist zwergenverachetend!
@LoD: Wenn wir vor 12 Seite 50 schaffen bist du auch in meiner Sig!


----------



## Elitebttler (31. August 2008)

Vieleicht ein Spiegelei in Kräuterbutter^^ Weiss nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde, hab nur die erste Seite durchgelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (31. August 2008)

Ggogogo Rezepte her ^^












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Was bestellt man in einer Kneipe wenn man einen Zwerg auf den Tresen stellt?
Nen Kurzen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich hab grad schon wieder was entdeckt : Hier
Das is bei mir Praktisch um die Ecke gewesen....
Ich les mir grad die ganzen Darwin-Preisträger durch ...
Is vll nicht gerade freundlich aber die haben den Preis WIRKLICH verdient!


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

Elitebttler schrieb:


> Vieleicht ein Spiegelei in Kräuterbutter^^ Weiss nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde, hab nur die erste Seite durchgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kan nnicht sein. Auch auf den ersten Seiten gab es schon Explosionen ^^


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

jo das hat den preis verdient


----------



## Shizo. (31. August 2008)

zu dem ei

würd ich einfach ein spiegelei / rührei nehmen ( je nach dem was man lieber mag )


da wie eben genannt kräuter butter drauf


Dann hmm zum Backen.....


Käse oder so in der richtung irgendwas ÜBERbacken


Kann mir auch vorstellen das sowas schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: vllt mit Schinken und Käse überbacken oda so


----------



## Laeknishendr (31. August 2008)

Also: man nehme ein Ei, zerschlage es in einer Pfanne mit heissen Fett, warte bis es leicht goldgelb wird.
Dann nehme man etwas Petersilie und verfeinere es damit samt Salz und Pfeffer.

Jetzt kommt noch etwas Dill dazu.

nicht zu stark anbraten, Eigelb nach belieben durchbraten und voilá 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So würde ich es machen^^


----------



## !/=? (31. August 2008)

Also healguard konnte mir das lachen auch net verkneifen aber echt mal witzige idee^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

ihr habt scheinbar nicht den ganzen threat gelesen


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Erstens haben wir die 50 gleich geknackt und 2tens haben wir in unserem Club (Streiter für das heilige Kräutergebeckene Ei) mitlerweile 26 mitglider!

Jetzt wieder was Kulinarisches:
Champignons putzen und je nach größe halbieren oder vierteln.
Jetzt pannieren (in Mehl wälzen dann in aufgeschlagenem EI und zuletzt in Semmelbröseln)
und in einer Pfannen mit etwas Öl Goldgelb bis leicht Braun anbraten.
Auf Küchenpapier legen um überschüssiges `Fett aufzusaugen.
Als Krönung noch mit etwas Zitronensaft beträufeln.
Dazu passt hervorragend ein Feldsalat und etwas Weisbrot.

Guten Appetit 
und
MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Schreibt mal was wir sind kurz vor 50!!!!einszwölf(einself hatte ich vorhin schon)

Und ab Seite 2 oder 3 haben wir auch lebensgefährliche Experimente an alle die nur seite 1 gelesen haben!

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Schreibt mal was wir sind kurz vor 50!!!!einszwölf(einself hatte ich vorhin schon)
> 
> Und ab Seite 2 oder 3 haben wir auch lebensgefährliche Experimente an alle die nur seite 1 gelesen haben!
> 
> ...


unbedingt zu empfehlen und immer wieder gern auf youtube gesehn liebe leute.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

da fällt mir ein seite 50 wir kommen


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2008)

Ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass sowas schmeckt. Vemutlich könnte man das Ei pochieren und dann so ähnlich wie ein Schnitzel zubereiten und in einer Art Kräutermarinade einlegen. Aber wiegesagt, ich will nicht wissen, ob das dann auch schmeckt.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

aber jetzt!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

aber jetzt!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

aber jetzt!


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

jetzt?


----------



## WeRkO (31. August 2008)

Immernoch nicht =(


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

erst 17 beiträge auf dieser seite


----------



## WeRkO (31. August 2008)

Müssen mehr werden!


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Argh wo bleibt das Seitenup? der Thread soll endlich auf 50 lvl´n!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Fröggi1 (31. August 2008)

Ich hab iwie das gefühl das hier einige Leute vom Thema abkommen.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

JETZT!

edit: YEEHA seite 50 und ich bin erstäääär


----------



## Nintendocore (31. August 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Ich hab iwie das gefühl das hier einige Leute vom Thema abkommen.


ich auch ^^ 50?^^


----------



## Subai (31. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    gz an alle


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

OMG meine ganzen Link´s funzen nicht...
Und ich hab mir doch solche mühe gegeben!
Wiso du schnöde Welt tust du mir das an?

Kann mir einer verraten wiso die nicht funzen?

MFG 
Teraluna

Grüße von Tante Edite: GZ zu 50 Seiten !


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

Ihr seid echt verrückt!!


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Lord du musst nopch deine Sig bearbeiten !

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt verrückt!!


danke

man nehme ein Ei (rührei oder spiegel ei) und würze es mit kräutern dann ab in den ofen und mal sehn was dabei rauskommt. 
Bin mal ne halbe std afk putzen

edit: 3100 posts OLOL


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Lord du musst nopch deine Sig bearbeiten !
> 
> MFG
> Teraluna


? warum


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Du hattes geschrieben das etwas "Bestimmstes" in deine Sig kommt fals wir vor 12.00 uhr die 50er marke knacken!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## WeRkO (31. August 2008)

Stimmt ja xD


----------



## Traklar (31. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Du hattes geschrieben das etwas "Bestimmstes" in deine Sig kommt fals wir vor 12.00 uhr die 50er marke knacken!
> 
> MFG
> Teraluna



Uih Uih Uih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das will ich sehen.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Du hattes geschrieben das etwas "Bestimmstes" in deine Sig kommt fals wir vor 12.00 uhr die 50er marke knacken!
> 
> MFG
> Teraluna


wo hab ich den das geschrieben?

daran kann ich mich ums verrecken nciht erinnern


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Ich bin dann mal wieder spielen also man sieht sich spätetstens nächses WE da ich nur an der Wochenenden zum Zocken komme...

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal wieder spielen also man sieht sich spätetstens nächses WE da ich nur an der Wochenenden zum Zocken komme...
> 
> MFG
> Teraluna


tschö


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Und du wolltest nen Link zu diesem Thread ind deine Sig kopieren ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Teraluna schrieb:


> Und du wolltest nen Link zu diesem Thread ind deine Sig kopieren ^^


ihr verarscht mich doch das hab ihc doch nie behauptet da will ich jetzt beweise


----------



## sko1970 (31. August 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Ei in ne pfanne, kräuter drauf un fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin koch im rl und sowas geht schon ma gar nicht

pifferlinge, tomaten, petersilie und schnittlauch anschwitzen und aufgeschlagene eier rüberziehn kurz braten das das rührei noch etwas weich is.


----------



## Teraluna (31. August 2008)

Kann auch sein das das wer anders war aber ich dachte du wärst es gewesen ....
bin grad zu faul für groß und kleinschreibung so wie das zurückblättern und lesen...

Und noch was zum Thema: Exotische Lebensmittel


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

sko1970 schrieb:


> ich bin koch im rl und sowas geht schon ma gar nicht
> 
> pifferlinge, tomaten, petersilie und schnittlauch anschwitzen und aufgeschlagene eier rüberziehn kurz braten das das rührei noch etwas weich is.


ein koch auf ihn
*pack und festhalt*

so und jetzt darfst du mal alle wow rezepte nachkochen^^


----------



## zorakh55 (31. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo hab ich den das geschrieben?
> 
> daran kann ich mich ums verrecken nciht erinnern


Das leigt daran, dass ich das gesagt habe. Nämlich " Wenn wir vor 12:00 die 50 knacken, kommt ein Zitat von dir in meine Sig. Das ist geschafft. Nachher kommts rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cageron (31. August 2008)

So leude ich hät gern ne Knusperschlange... überlegt euch ma was Dank!!


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Re^^ Omg, mit 50 Seiten hab ich ned gerechnet.. Was habtn ihr die ganze Zeit gelabert?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Das leigt daran, dass ich das gesagt habe. Nämlich " Wenn wir vor 12:00 die 50 knacken, kommt ein Zitat von dir in meine Sig. Das ist geschafft. Nachher kommts rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welche ehre


----------



## Fröggi1 (31. August 2008)

sko1970 schrieb:


> ich bin koch im rl und sowas geht schon ma gar nicht
> 
> pifferlinge, tomaten, petersilie und schnittlauch anschwitzen und aufgeschlagene eier rüberziehn kurz braten das das rührei noch etwas weich is.


Das find ich sehr gut das sich hier mal ein Fachkundiger zum Thema äussert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Probier ich mal aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jagerr (31. August 2008)

zur not kann man auch einfach ein rohes ei in die Mikrowelle stecken,voll aufdrehen und warten was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

> zur not kann man auch einfach ein rohes ei in die Mikrowelle stecken,voll aufdrehen und warten was passiert wink.gif





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke^^


----------



## jagerr (31. August 2008)

xDDD lol^^ weiß doch jeder das das passiert^^ das ist Küchenphysik^^


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2008)

Warum machen wir nicht nen neuen Thread auf, "Was man alles in die Mikrowelle legen kann wenn einem langweilig ist" :>


----------



## Ocian (31. August 2008)

Wegen Spam geschlossen, Verwarnungen kommen Nachträglich


----------

